# News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Pr&auml;vention gegen Killerspiele



## Administrator (20. Juni 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,478460


----------



## Drexau (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Ein Blinder redet von Farben...


----------



## Rdrk710 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Tja, wenn man aufgrund seiner eigenen Bedeutungslosigkeit versucht, von sich reden zu machen, kommen eben solche "tollen" Vorstöße dabei heraus... 
Mich würde einmal interessieren, ob der Mensch sich auch vergleichbare Gedanken über Politik von Belang macht? Wenn ja, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



> "Inspiriert hätten ihn zu dem Vorstoß Recherchen des ZDF-Magazins 'Frontal 21'"



keine weiteren fragen.


----------



## SchweineTigga (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Keine Ahnung die


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Bonkic am 20.06.2006 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > "Inspiriert hätten ihn zu dem Vorstoß Recherchen des ZDF-Magazins 'Frontal 21'"
> 
> 
> 
> keine weiteren fragen.


Der Man weiß eben wovon er redet.


----------



## OttOXBerlin (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

nach einer durchzechten Nacht mit Oblivion werde ich müde und penne direkt vorm PC ein... dann träume ich davon wie ich Daedra und andere Dämonen umhaue, Schätze einsammle und Welten rette...  

Gelte ich jetzt als "potenzieller Gewalttäter" ???    

JA, denn ich habe mich ja nicht unter kontrolle... habs nicht geschaft ins Bett zu kommen... Indiziert Oblivion!...


----------



## memphis76 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Bonkic am 20.06.2006 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > "Inspiriert hätten ihn zu dem Vorstoß Recherchen des ZDF-Magazins 'Frontal 21'"
> 
> 
> keine weiteren fragen.


So ähnlich war auch mein erster Gedanke ... keine Ahnung haben, aber hauptsache dagegen !! 

Zudem er ja auch nicht mal Gründe oder Belege vorweisen kann, warum dies nun so schlimm ist, dass z. B. zu viel online gespielt wird      und das die Zahlen von der USK wohl falsch wiedergegeben wurden ... naja, Zahlen falsch wiedergeben gehört doch (leider) zum täglich Brot von Politikern!


----------



## stockduck (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

ihr deutschen tut mir immer mehr leid   

das was die da aufführen ist ja ein wahnsinn...


da blöde ist übrigens auch noch dass auch wir von euch geschnittene sachen wie C&C generäle bekommen- weil es die einzige deutsche version ist etc etc...


----------



## rabitt (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Alternativvorschlag:

PC Spiele werden auch von der Sozialhilfe bezahlt. Jeder Sozialhilfeempfänger hat in Zukunft das Recht auf ein bezahltes PC Spiel pro Jahr.


----------



## Goddess (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Definition Prävention schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzgefasst bedeutet Prävention Krankheitsvorbeugung oder „Prävention“ Krankheitsverhütung, oft auch mit dem Begriff „Vorsorge“ wiedergegeben. Prävention hat zum Ziel, eine gesundheitliche Schädigung durch gezielte Aktivitäten zu verhindern, weniger wahrscheinlich zu machen oder zu verzögern.



Jener Herr Politiker hat also keine Ahnung wovon er da redet, und was er da fordert, hautpsache ist, es klingt wichtig und ist dabei recht "inhalts los". Die Politik ist wirklich ein ewiger "Quell der Freude", und des absoluten Irrsinn zur selben Zeit. Er sollte sich lieber von Menschen inspirieren lassen, die Ahnung davon haben, wovon Sie reden, und vor allem was Sie fordern. Aber seit wann werden Politiker für denken bezahlt.


----------



## Guitarrero83 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Bonkic am 20.06.2006 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > "Inspiriert hätten ihn zu dem Vorstoß Recherchen des ZDF-Magazins 'Frontal 21'"
> 
> 
> 
> keine weiteren fragen.



Yep.Wie war das gleich nochmal mit den zwei Seiten einer Geschichte?Mich dünkt der Herr Minister hat Ahnung von objektiver Meinungsbildung   .Dass solche Leute in der Politik rumlaufen.......


----------



## March20 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

mann mann.

langsam versteh ich das soviel deutsche zu uns "flüchten"

ich bin ja nur froh das unsere politiker "wichtigere" themen (Ortstafel, ein Bär, absoultes Rauchverbot, usw..) haben.

Ich glaub ich zieh einen PC-Spiele Schmuggelring nach deutschland auf *g*

ne. mal im ernst wenn ich sowas lese weuß ich nicht ob ich  oder  oder  soll


----------



## Goddess (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				March20 am 20.06.2006 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich zieh einen PC-Spiele Schmuggelring nach deutschland auf *g*



Den gibts doch schon, nennt sich 



Spoiler



Gameware.at


 und schmuggelt ganz legal die "bösen" Computer-Spiele zu unseren Deutschen Freunden. Genauer betrachtet, fordert der Minister doch etwas sehr positives. Nämlich Prävention, also Verhütung, *gegen* Killerspiele. Mit ein wenig "Wort,- und Sinn-Verdreherei", fordert er dann eigentlich eine Abschaffung der geplanten Abschaffung von Killerspielen, und deren Verbot. _Mit etwas gutem Willen lässt sich eben doch so manch negatives "umpolen". Selbst wenn der betreffende es eigentlich ganz anders meint._


----------



## jonei (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

oh man! 
glaubt man, endlich ruhe vor diesem thema zu haben, kommt immer ein neuer politiker her, der das bedürfnis verspürt in der öffentlichkeit zu stehen.

ich meine, dass ein 7jähriger nicht unbedingt die englische version von san andreas spielen muss, darüber gibt es glaube ich nur eine haltbare meinung.

aber gleich die herstellung von killerspielen zu verbieten find ich ziemlich lächerlich.
zumal: welches "killerspiel" kommt schon aus deutschland? far cry? das wars dann auch schon.

ich als volljähriger sehe es nicht ein, dass man gleich als potenzieller mörder gilt, nur weil man battlefield2 im internet spielt.
diese diskussion ist einfach lächerlich. 
anfangs waren es bestimmte bücher, die der kirche usw. nicht passten.
dann kam das radio!
bis letztens war das tv an allem schlechten in der welt schuld!
und jetzt: jetzt sind es die sog. "killerspiele"!!!
mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt, wenn sich für dieses thema einfach keiner mehr interressiert, weil zu viele diese spiele spielen!

vielleicht findet man beim nächsten amokläufer ja ne boy-group cd. dann heißt es dämliche musik macht aggressiv und gehört verboten


----------



## Feynman0101 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



> "Inspiriert hätten ihn zu dem Vorstoß Recherchen des ZDF-Magazins 'Frontal 21'"



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist der erwähnte Beitrag von Frontal 21 vom *April 2005*, und hat damals für "hochintelligente" Kommentare unserer Führer aus Bayern gesorgt. 

Da kommt das Sommerloch wieder zum Vorschein.


----------



## Fragmaster3103 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*


war ja klar, hatte schließlich schon "länger" nichts mehr über den Stuss gehört, dass da irgend so ein Hirni wieder das Wort "Killerspiele" in den Mund nehmen muss. Man sehe doch nur mal unsere Nachbarn - OMG alles potenzielle Killer, denn in der Schweiz, Österreich und Frankreich sind diese Spiele sehr wohl ohne Probleme und ungeschnitten zu haben. 
Eine absolut unnötige Diskussion, die uns "Killer" wieder aufregen soll, nur damit wieder bewiesen wäre wie agressiv wir doch sind  
Frontal 21 ja klar, die BILD im TV. Themen ohne beide Seiten recherchiert zu haben. 
Ich warte immer noch auf den Politiker, der diese "bösen" Spiele privat spielt und sich erst dann ein Urteil bildet.
Bis dahin werde ich schön weiter"metzeln" und mir den Spaß nicht von so Hirnochsen versauen lassen


----------



## stockduck (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Hattet ihr nicht schon mal einen politiker (von uns übringes) der euch sachen verboten hatte?

tipp: ist noch gar nicht so lange her!!!

und so ein "verbot" von killerspielen wollt ihr euch gefallen lassen? - ich denke mal sicher nicht!


----------



## Goddess (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Fragmaster3103 am 20.06.2006 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine absolut unnötige Diskussion, die uns "Killer" wieder aufregen soll, nur damit wieder bewiesen wäre wie agressiv wir doch sind



Das kann noch kommen, bedenke bitte die Uhrzeit. Die meisten Schüler dürften jetzt über Mathe, Deutsch, Latein oder einem beliebigen anderen Fach "schwitzen". Im wesentlichen ist die Thematik doch schon so alt, das selbst der letzte "Verfechter" von Killerspielen eingesehn haben dürfte, das aufregen überhaupt keine Wirkung zeigt. Denn die Menschen, die etwas zu sagen, oder noch schlimmer gar, etwas zu bestimmen haben, sitzen wo anders. Die erreichen Sie auf diesem Weg nicht, also ab damit in das "Sommer-Loch". Bis der nächste Politiker daher kommt, ein Interview gibt, und wieder das selbe fordert.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Hi.

===

Meine Fresse! Warum muss man schon so früh am morgen so nen SCHEISS lesen bevor man zur FH fährt? 

Langsam hab ich echt die Schnautze gestrichen voll von der Regierung. Ich weiß schon warum ich nicht wählen geh, weil man nämlich an allen Ecken und Enden von den Politikern verarscht wird. 

Anstatt sich um wirklich wichtige Sachen zu kümmern, wird hier völlig sinn- und hirnfrei über belanglose Themen profiliert. Aber das kennen wir ja schon von der Union... dass es wichtiger ist wie sich die Politiker darstellen können, als wenn sie über fachliche Kompetenz verfügen. Bestes Beispiel: Fr. Merkel. Da kommt endlich mal die Konjunktur ein _bisschen_ in Fahrt, und was macht sie? Sie verpasst dem Aufschwung gleich mal nen königlichen Tritt ins Gemächt mit ner saftigen MWSt-Erhöhung.

Und die will mal Physik studiert haben? Nicht in tausend Jahren. In der Physik ist logisches und sorgfältiges Vorgehen absolute Pflicht, mit genauen Definitionen und Methoden. Und das sind alles Sachen die der Merkel völlig fehlen.

Die sollen bloß alle ihr blödes Maul halten und von ner Brücke springen... DAMIT würden sie Deutschland nen großen Dienst erweisen!  

Es kann doch echt net angehen was die Regierung da wieder zusammenmurkst.

Boah!   Habe fertig! 

===

_Ra-Tiel.


----------



## Fragmaster3103 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.06.2006 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> ===
> 
> ...



zu Fr. Merkel und Co. geb ich dir absolut recht. 
Allerdings ändert man sicher nichts daran, wenn man nicht zum Wählen geht. Ich bin froh, dass ich keinen von den Idioten gewählt habe, aber zumindest habe ich gewählt.
MwSt-Erhöhung, Kopfpauschale durch die Hintertür, usw. - was sollen die Bürger denn noch alles bezahlen? Und das bei 5 Mio Arbeitslosen.
Jetzt wollen die auch noch Spiele und Tv-Sendungen verbieten, das Internet stärker überwachen und natürlich die großen Firmen und Reiche Säcke entlasten. Super so macht man Politik. Wo alle noch über den Schröder mit seinen Reformen gemeckert haben - so jetzt habt ihr den Salat.
Wenn ich meiner zweiten Heimatspraache mächtiger wäre würde ich auswandern.


----------



## EnZyM (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Leutz, nicht aufregen    ! 

Jedes Jahr, passend zum Sommerloch, kriecht irgendwo ein kleiner Minister aus seinem dunklen Büro, um - natürlich nur für´s Allgemeinwohl - Front gegen "Killerspiele" (oder was sonst so anliegt und sich möglichst medienwirksam verbreiten lässt) zu machen. Daß er dabei faktisch falsche Aussagen macht, interessiert die "unwissende" Allgemeinheit natürlich nicht, was die Medien dann auch weidlich ausnutzen (Thema "Robert Steinhäuser"). So wird es, wie schon oft, zu einem Sturm der Entrüstung kommen, währenddessen sich der Initiator des ganzen aus Angst vor seiner eigenen Courage langsam aber sicher ausklinken wird. Es wird ihm nicht nur ein kalter Wind von Seiten der Zockergemeinde entgegenwehen (unter denen immerhin sich auch´ne ganze Menge Wähler befinden), das Ganze hat auch ein kleines Zensurgeschmäckchen, was mit dem Grundgesetz nicht so ganz zu vereinen ist.  

Ausserdem: wenn ich sehe, was so alles als "Kunst" bezeichnet wird (was immerhin staatlich fördergeldtauglich ist), wird mir ab und zu ganz anders!

Gruß

EnZyM

PS: ich spiele seit über 20 Jahren Video- und Computerspiele (und zwar nicht nur Tetris und Solitair) und habe bis jetzt noch keinen umgebracht... strenggenommen hatte ich bis heute noch nicht ein mal´ne gescheite Schlägerei!


----------



## McTrevor (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Bis die Politik nichtmal eine handfeste Definition von Killerspielen vorlegt, würde ich mal ganz ruhig bleiben. So jedenfalls können sie den Ausdruck in kein Gesetz gießen. Und mal abgesehen davon. Ihr seid doch Wähler! Und wenn auch nur die von morgen. Merken und bei der nächsten Wahl abstrafen, wenn ihr anderer Meinung seid. Das Problem sehen die Politiker ja auch nicht wirklich darin, daß Erwachsene so ein Zeug konsumieren, sondern eher darin, daß Jugendliche einen großen Teil der Zeit, den Eltern in ihre Erziehung stecken sollten, sich mit solchen Spielen beschäftigen. 

Ganz ehrlich:

Wenn ihr ein Kind habt, daß im Alter von 12-16 Jahren jeden Tag im Schnitt 4-8 Stunden (an den Wochenenden halt was mehr) Shooter (meinetwegen auch im Internet) spielt, würdet ihr das dann gutheißen? Ob man deswegen Amok läuft, sei mal dahingestellt (Auslöser mag es sein, Ursache sicher nicht), aber gesund für die geistige Entwicklung ist es sicher nicht. Wenn man sich über Jahre hinweg in der prägenden Jugend 20-30% seines Tages mit solchen Spielen beschäftigt, *muss* das irgendeine Wirkung haben. Wie die aussieht, mag variieren und ist noch nicht wirklich erforscht. Aber einfach auf das beste hoffen, wenn ganze Generationen nun damit aufwachsen ist irgendwo auch wieder unverantwortlich.

Die Politiker sind angesichts dieser Entwicklung einfach hilf- und ratlos, aber das kann man in so einem Amt ja nicht zugeben. Darum wird halt *irgendwas* gemacht um sich später keine Vorwürfe anhören zu müssen, man hätte nicht reagiert.

Ich möchte hier niemandem das Computerspielen verleiden, ich selber spiele sehr RPG´s am PC, aber mal ganz ehrlich: Wer von euch verbringt etwa genau soviel Zeit mit Büchern lesen wie vor der Glotze oder dem Monitor??

Ich halte Computerspielen in Maßen für keineswegs schädlich, aber wenn es quasi zum einzigen Input eines Heranwachsenden wird, dann sehe ich das sehr kritisch.

Let the Flaming begin...   

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## AvenDexx (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Hmm, ein Verbot von Killerspielen, weil diese vermeindlich aggressiv machen könnten?

Nun jetzt hinkt der folgende Vergleich zwar, aber ich wage es dennoch.

Ich fordere ein Verbot von Alkohol, weil dieser nämlich ebenfalls aggressiv macht und Betrunkene oftmals aggressiv gegen Mitbürger vorgehen, sie vermöbeln etc.    

Ich sag ja hinkt ein wenig, aber prinzipiell doch sehr ähnlich.


----------



## TBrain (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Der eigentliche Argumentative Unfug ist doch das hier:



> Von nach seinen Informationen *3.500 geprüften Spielen sei nur bei 23 Titeln die Verbreitung untersagt worden* - laut Schünemann ein *Beispiel für die Unglaubwürdigkeit des Kontrollgremiums*.



Das geht etwa in die Richtung: 
"von 1000 an der Grenze kontrollierten LKW enthielten nur 2 verschleppte Prostituierte - ein Beweis dafür dass die Beamten nicht richtig gesucht haben"

ist der Mann jetzt enttäuscht darüber, dass viel zu wenig Spiele tatsächlich Gewaltverherrlichend sind? oder was soll die Aussage sonst - Inhalt hat sie jedenfalls nicht. Pure Wichtigtuerei.


----------



## aschrum (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

@trevor:
grundsätzlich hast du sicherlich recht, aber z.b. ich hab auch, spätestens seit ich 14 bin, den größten teil meiner freizeit am pc (damals vor allem ut und q3a) verbracht. das wird zwar langsam weniger aber dennoch habe bisher in meinem leben noch eine einzige schlägerei gehabt geschweigedenn jemanden umgebracht (ja, sprachst du auch nit von)

@topic:
wie war das noch mit dem brot dass alle amokläufer innerhalb der letzten 24 std vor der tat konsumieren?


----------



## Nightdawn (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

hmm...killerspiele komplett verbieten weil sie zu amokläufen führen...
dann kommen als nächstes bestimmt die rennspiele dran, da sie die spieler dazu animieren im echten leben illegal rennen zu fahren, nur noch zu rasen, rote ampeln zu ignorieren...und so weiter...  

Ich glaube man wird durch diesen politischen stuss eher zum amokläufer als durch 1000 stunden killlerspiele spielen!   
ausserdem ist es garnicht wissenschaftlich bewiesen das alle amokläufer durchgedreht sind nur weil sie sogenannte "killerspiele" gespielt haben.


so, meine meinung!


----------



## aschrum (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Nightdawn am 20.06.2006 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...killerspiele komplett verbieten weil sie zu amokläufen führen...
> dann kommen als nächstes bestimmt die rennspiele dran, da sie die spieler dazu animieren im echten leben illegal rennen zu fahren, nur noch zu rasen, rote ampeln zu ignorieren...und so weiter...
> 
> Ich glaube man wird durch diesen politischen stuss eher zum amokläufer als durch 1000 stunden killlerspiele spielen!
> ...





... abgesehen davon, dass mit sicherheit nur ein sehr kleiner teil der amokläufer überhaupt "killerspiele" gespielt hat (sondern eben viel mehr brot im voraus gegessen hat   )


----------



## Al-Kadius (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

CDU wider. Naja die Niedersachsen werden schon
wissen wen die sich da nach Hannover geholt haben.


----------



## TCPip2k (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

chrrchrrrchrrr unsere Politiker, sind se nicht Knuffelig?

Was ein Pack, ey...


----------



## Iceman (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				McTrevor am 20.06.2006 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis die Politik nichtmal eine handfeste Definition von Killerspielen vorlegt, würde ich mal ganz ruhig bleiben. So jedenfalls können sie den Ausdruck in kein Gesetz gießen. Und mal abgesehen davon. Ihr seid doch Wähler! Und wenn auch nur die von morgen. Merken und bei der nächsten Wahl abstrafen, wenn ihr anderer Meinung seid.



Das Problem dabei ist der Mangel an Alternativen 



			
				McTrevor am 20.06.2006 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem sehen die Politiker ja auch nicht wirklich darin, daß Erwachsene so ein Zeug konsumieren, sondern eher darin, daß Jugendliche einen großen Teil der Zeit, den Eltern in ihre Erziehung stecken sollten, sich mit solchen Spielen beschäftigen.



Schade ist nur, dass dann, anstatt die Eltern mehr zum Erziehen zu "erziehen" mit solchen populistischen Aktionen an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen wird. Aber das Politiker lieber Symptome als Ursachen bekämpfen ist man ja schon gewöhnt.



			
				McTrevor am 20.06.2006 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr ein Kind habt, daß im Alter von 12-16 Jahren jeden Tag im Schnitt 4-8 Stunden (an den Wochenenden halt was mehr) Shooter (meinetwegen auch im Internet) spielt, würdet ihr das dann gutheißen? Ob man deswegen Amok läuft, sei mal dahingestellt (Auslöser mag es sein, Ursache sicher nicht), aber gesund für die geistige Entwicklung ist es sicher nicht. Wenn man sich über Jahre hinweg in der prägenden Jugend 20-30% seines Tages mit solchen Spielen beschäftigt, *muss* das irgendeine Wirkung haben. Wie die aussieht, mag variieren und ist noch nicht wirklich erforscht. Aber einfach auf das beste hoffen, wenn ganze Generationen nun damit aufwachsen ist irgendwo auch wieder unverantwortlich.



Nein, ein Übermaß an Beschäftigung mit solchen Spielen ist nie gut und würde ich, sofern ich irgendwann mal Kinder habe, sicherlich auch kontrollieren. Nur ein Verbot löst das Problem nicht. Eltern die ihre Kinder vor dem PC verwahrlosen lassen tun das auch ohne "Killerspiele" und die Kinder kommen schon an die Spiele ran, egal was man macht (wobei ich einen normal entwickelten 14-16 jährigen auch problemlos alles an Shootern zutrauen würde, vielleicht SoF nicht, aber sonst?).



			
				McTrevor am 20.06.2006 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte Computerspielen in Maßen für keineswegs schädlich, aber wenn es quasi zum einzigen Input eines Heranwachsenden wird, dann sehe ich das sehr kritisch.



Richtig, dass zählt aber für Fernsehen genauso. Und wenn jemand nur Bücher liest ist das sicherlich auch nicht gut für seine soziale Entwicklung


----------



## Der-Kai (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Ohje, ich bin seit ich 13 bin (und das is lange her) leidenschafltlicher Egoshooterspieler, habe alle Wolfenstein- und Doom-Teile rauf- und runter gespielt, betreibe Kampfsport und habe als pubertierender Jugendlicher Armeehosen, Springerstiefel, Kapuzenpullis von bösen Metalbands und lange bunte Haare getragen und obendrein in meiner Freizeit auch noch Sprengstoff gemixt. Und noch heute sieht man mich hin und wieder in schwarzen Klamotten mit langem Mantel durch die dunklen Gassen meiner Heimatstadt kriechen.
Ich sollte schnellstmöglichst untertauchen, bevor dieser Uwe Schönebums erfährt, was für ein gemeingefählicher Volksschädling (ups) ich bin und mit seinem dümmlichen Lächeln an meiner Haustür schellt, die GEZ (_"*DU* hast nicht gezahlt"_) gleich mit im Schlepptau und mir eine Ich-hab-mich-selber-lieb-Jacke anlegt 
So, ich glaube, ich leg mich jetzt besser noch mal hin. Kann ich mir als Student schließlich erlauben, die schaffen ja sowieso alle nix 



Spoiler



Um gleich das nächste Klischee zu bedienen


----------



## Schweinepriester (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Wie war das  er möchte also Spiele verbieten, die in Deutschland ohnehin nicht verkauft werden und hält Online Spiel für Problematisch weiss aber nicht warum ???

 

Ich glaub ich geh auch in die Politik da kann man voll den sinnlosen Müll von sich geben zu Themen von denen man eh keine Ahnung hat und kriegt vom Steuerzahler noch ordentlich Geld in den Arsch geschoben...


----------



## wasdwasd (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Was mich ja am meisten aufregt ist das die MEDIEN ÜBERHAUPT NICHT ANGESPROCHEN WERDEN!    Das geht mal gar net ..... ich hab bisher noch vor keinem scheiß Computerspiel angst gehabt im Dunkeln, aber letztens mit nem Freund als der bei mir gepennt, mit Rechner war er da schöne runde WoW, haben wir darüber Diskutiert, kurz vorm schlafen gehen, was ist wenn der Candyman kommt? (Der Film war grad vorbei^^) Oder der Fernseher angeht und die Tussi von The Ring daraus kommt? Aber neeeeeeeeeein die Computerspiele machen einen aggressiv und zu potenziellen Amokläufern.... Vorallendingen wenn man sich mal das Texas Chainsaw Massaker anguckt, da wird gewalt dargestellt oder Dawn of the Dead. Und die Politiker haben nichts  besseres zu tun als über die PC Spiele zu reden anstatt das sie sich zusammen hocken und über die Arbeitslosenzahlen diskutieren.... 

P.S. Kann zwar noch nicht wählen, aber wenns so weiter geht werde ich es auch nicht tun....


----------



## drumnbass (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				stockduck am 20.06.2006 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr deutschen tut mir immer mehr leid
> 
> das was die da aufführen ist ja ein wahnsinn...
> 
> ...



wohl der grund, warum ihc ständig versuch, original-versionen daherzubekommen..

ansonsten:

wo ist der schutz der bevölkerung vor solch idiotären, dummen politikern ??


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				McTrevor am 20.06.2006 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man deswegen Amok läuft, sei mal dahingestellt (Auslöser mag es sein, Ursache sicher nicht), aber gesund für die geistige Entwicklung ist es sicher nicht. Wenn man sich über Jahre hinweg in der prägenden Jugend 20-30% seines Tages mit solchen Spielen beschäftigt, *muss* das irgendeine Wirkung haben. Wie die aussieht, mag variieren und ist noch nicht wirklich erforscht. Aber einfach auf das beste hoffen, wenn ganze Generationen nun damit aufwachsen ist irgendwo auch wieder unverantwortlich.


Und was ist die Alternative? Bücher lesen?
Was machen die anderen Jugendlichen in ihrer Freizeit? Die einen verbringen jede Minute am Fußballplatz, die nächsten auf irgendwelchen Skaterparks, wieder andere ziehen jeden Tag von einer Sauftour zur nächsten, und einige spielen in einem Schachclub. Es gibt tausende Möglichkeiten wie man Freizeit verbringen kann, wer bist du oder ich, dass wir jemanden vorschreiben könnten was gut und was schlecht ist?

Ihm gefällt es Ego Shooter zu spielen? Soll er. Und wir sprechen hier von normalem (wenn auch überdurchschnittlichen) Konsum, nicht von Sucht. Das wäre dann ein eigenes Kapitel, betrifft aber nur einen geringen Prozentsatz. Solche Äußerungen sind exakt das, was diese Meinung in der Bevölkerung unterstützt.

Du sagst "sie werden ja nicht gleich Amokläufer, aber es ist halt nicht gut". Das ist falsch. Es ist exakt das gleiche wie alle anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen, wobei es subjektiv gesehen natürlich "sinnvollere" und "weniger sinnvolle" Betätigungen gibt, aber es ist einfach nur relativ neu. Und mit dieser Neuheit hat die Bevölkerung ein Problem, weil sie Angst vor Neuem hat. Und das ist der Kern der ganzen Sache.


----------



## der-blaue-max (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Hallo Leute, ich gehöre schon zu den älteren Spielern "37" und muß hier einfach etwas los werden.

Wiso verknüpfen diese Politiker immer Erfurt mit Killersiel? glauben die wirklich, daß der Junge bloß ein bis zwei Spiele weniger hätte spielen müssen und er wäre nicht amok gelaufen ??!!??

Was gibt es für mich den für einen Grund meinen Computer aufzurüsten? 
Antwort: die neusten Spiele.

Wir als doch ernztzunehmende Consumenten sollten mal einen Monat auf den Kauf neuer Computer und Zubehör sowie Spiele verzichten, um etwas Druck auf die Politiker auszuwirken. Ich wette nach einem Monat wäre die Diskussion um den Verkauf von "Killerspielen" vorbei.

Was ist eigentlich mit Ghost Recon? Ist das eine Killerspiel ?


----------



## aschrum (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

für zwei punkte, die soziale bildung und die körperliche fitness, wäre es vllt schon nicht schlecht, die hälfte seiner freizeit oder so ohne computer, tvs, bücher oder ähnlichem zu verbringen 
wobei ich in den 9 monaten zivildienst weit mehr zugenommen hab als in den 6 jahren computerspielen zuvor


----------



## aschrum (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				der-blaue-max am 20.06.2006 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir als doch ernztzunehmende Consumenten sollten mal einen Monat auf den Kauf neuer Computer und Zubehör sowie Spiele verzichten, um etwas Druck auf die Politiker auszuwirken. Ich wette nach einem Monat wäre die Diskussion um den Verkauf von "Killerspielen" vorbei.



so ein vorschlag hört sich aber nicht gerade so an, als käme er aus dem kopf eines 37 jährigen.
weil
1. niemals alle konsumenten, sondern wenn nur ein geringer teil für den einen monat keine computerteile kaufen würde und
2. direkt davor und danach durch dementsprechend größere einkäufe der protestmonat wieder ausgeglichen würde


----------



## David-Lynch (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

mal wider ein lustiges beispiel dafür wie politiker agieren. Wer glaubt das PC Spiele der einzige bereich sind in denen Politiker entscheidungen fordern ohne auch nur das geringstre Wissen von der Sache zu haben liegt falsch.

Würde mich interessieren was der Mann überhaupt für Kompetenzen hat. Meistens haben die Leute die so schäbig auf Stimmenfang gehen nämlich kaum bis garkeine.

Das ganze Thema ist quatsch da ein Herstellungsverbot zensur wäre was in deutschland verboten ist. Wahrscheinlich weis der Mann nichtmals das die USK auch Altersfreigaben verteilt und das so gut wie jeder Shooter USK 18 ist. ALso für Erwachsene. Die Diskussion um schlechte Beeinflussung von Kindern und Jugfendlichen ist also total fehl am Platz. Wenn er was tun will dann sollte er sorgen das bei der Abgabe der Spiele das Alter besser kontrolliert wird. Denn da ist die Schwachstelle des Systems und da sollte man ansetzen. Das würde einem vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen durchgeknallten, pupertierenden Fratz beim zocken ersparen.


----------



## DLC-X (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Ich lach mich Grün und Gelb...wenn ich solch ein hirnrissiges Zeug sehe, bekomm ich viel eher Mordgedanken als wenn ich 2 Jahre am Stück "Killerspiele" daddel. Besonders da es ja keine konkrete definition für Killerspiele gibt. 
Wenn man die Gedankenmodelle dieser Leute die sokch einen Stuss vonsich geben zugrunde legt, ist sogar Super-Mario Bros. ein klillerspiel, denn mann kann ja auf die kleinen Monster die da rumspringen draufhüpfen und sie zerquetschen. 

Was ich den größten Witz daran finde ist, das eine Nation, die per Grundgesetz einen Großteil der männlichen Bevölkerung zum Dienst an der Waffe zwingt und somit zu potenziellen Killern erzieht (oder besser geagt drillt), will nun ihren Bürgern "Killerspiele" verbieten, weil man davon Amok laufen könnte.
Dann ist jeder der einmal Soldat bei der Bundeswehr war (mich eingeschlossen) eine viel größere Gefahrenquelle, denn wir sind im Umgang mit Waffen ausgebildet worden. Also müsste man defakto erst einmal die Bundeswehr abschaffen,  jeden der jemals gedient hat in ne Zwangsjacke einpacken, irgenedwo in ein tiefes Loch stecken und zuschaufeln, um diese Potenzielle Gefahrenquelle zu eliminieren.

Ebenso muss dann sämtliches "Kriegsspielzeug", von der Wasserpistole bis zum Modellbausatz des Leopard 2 verbieten, denn hier ist der Umgang ja noch realer nachstellbar.
Von sämtlichen Filmen und Büchern, in denen Gewaltszenen vorkommen fang ich lieber garnicht erst an. 

Am geilsten finde ich die Aussage über Onlinespiele. Hier kommt ganz deutlich zum ausdruck das der gute Mann in seinem ganzen leben sicher nur mit einem "Joystick" gespielt hat, und sich für die Thematick in wirklichkeit garnicht interessiert. Wer sich seine Meinung anhand eines Beitrages dieses Hintlerwäldlersichen und für alte Greise ab 80 gedachten Fernsehsenders bildet, kann keinen größeren IQ als den einer Amöbe oder den von Rührei haben. 

Wenn ich mich für oder gegen eine Sache äussere, muss ich mich doch zuerst informieren bevor ich was dazu sagen kann. Aber in der Politik gillt dies selbstverständlich nicht. Hier gilt nur:"Egal was für ne scheiße man erzählt, hauptsache es sieht so aus als würde man für das viele Geld was tun!"

Ich könnte echt   

So, jetzt hats de4r gute Mann doch geschafft das ich mich über ihn ärgere. Schnell bringt mir eine Zwangsjacke, denn ich hab mordgelüste weil ich vorhin Super Mario gedaddelt hab...was für eine scheiße


----------



## McTrevor (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.06.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist die Alternative? Bücher lesen?
> Was machen die anderen Jugendlichen in ihrer Freizeit? Die einen verbringen jede Minute am Fußballplatz, die nächsten auf irgendwelchen Skaterparks, wieder andere ziehen jeden Tag von einer Sauftour zur nächsten, und einige spielen in einem Schachclub. Es gibt tausende Möglichkeiten wie man Freizeit verbringen kann, wer bist du oder ich, dass wir jemanden vorschreiben könnten was gut und was schlecht ist?



Du hast den Punkt meiner Aussage nicht erfaßt. Ich bin nicht der Meinung, daß Computerspiele grundsätzlich schädlich sind und verboten gehören. Wenn allerdings der Computer 80-90% der Freizeit eines Jugendlichen einnimmt, dann bezweifle ich doch stark, daß das spurlos an der Person vorbeizieht. Natürlich ist ausschließliches Bücherlesen auch keine Lösung, das habe ich im übrigen auch nicht behauptet. Ich wollte damit nur andeuten, daß ein ausgewogener Mix mehrerer Hobbys wahrscheinlich besser ist als die Fixierung auf ein Hobby. 



> Ihm gefällt es Ego Shooter zu spielen? Soll er. Und wir sprechen hier von normalem (wenn auch überdurchschnittlichen) Konsum, nicht von Sucht. Das wäre dann ein eigenes Kapitel, betrifft aber nur einen geringen Prozentsatz. Solche Äußerungen sind exakt das, was diese Meinung in der Bevölkerung unterstützt.



Wann fängt denn die Sucht an? Angesichts der Tatsache, daß Deutschlands Kinder immer dicker werden, kann man sich schon fragen, ob der aktuelle Hobbymix zumindest aus gesundheitlicher Sicht noch in Ordnung ist. Am Essen alleine wird es wahrscheinlich nicht liegen.



> Du sagst "sie werden ja nicht gleich Amokläufer, aber es ist halt nicht gut". Das ist falsch. Es ist exakt das gleiche wie alle anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen, wobei es subjektiv gesehen natürlich "sinnvollere" und "weniger sinnvolle" Betätigungen gibt, aber es ist einfach nur relativ neu.



Ob Computerspiele nun exakt dasselbe wie alle anderen Hobbys sind, sei mal dahingestellt. Die ausschließliche Beschäftigung mit Computerspielen, da kannst du argumentieren wie du willst, ist einer gesunden Entwicklung sicher nicht dienlich! Ich habe in meiner Kindheit viel mehr Zeit im Freien verbracht als die heutigen Kinder. Die Faszination der Computerspiele auf Kinder ist heute einfach dermaßen groß, daß viele Kinder gar nicht mehr die Lust verspüren raus zu gehen und draußen zu spielen. 
So wie es jetzt läuft, funktioniert es jedenfalls *nicht*!



> Und mit dieser Neuheit hat die Bevölkerung ein Problem, weil sie Angst vor Neuem hat. Und das ist der Kern der ganzen Sache.



Für mich sind Computerspiele keineswegs neu und ich spiele wie gesagt selber sehr gerne. Trotzdem sehe ich die Entwicklung kritisch. Ich will auch nicht schönreden, was die Herren Politiker da wieder vorhaben. Die vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen sind alles andere als eine Lösung, aber die Sorgen, die dahinter stecken halte ich nicht für dermaßen unbegründet und unverständlich wie in Spielerkreisen gerne hingestellt.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## oceano (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Der Fussball wurde damals hier in Deutschland als "die englische Krankheit" bezeichnet, da es einfach neu und fremd war und nicht unbedingt das verkörperte was man sich hier unter Sport vorstellte. Heute ist es der Deutschen liebstes Kind, wie man aus aktuellem Anlass auch überall sehen kann.

Mit dem Computerspielen ist es genauso, wenngleich ich auch E-Sport nicht wirklich als Sport ansehen würde. Es ist aber ebenso neu und fremd für viele und deshalb wohl böse und schlecht.

Gerade wir in Deutschland sollten doch mittlerweile wirklich sensibler mit solchen Themen umgehen, und nicht alles was man nicht kennt gleich verteufeln.

Dass man als Computerspieler als potenzieller Amokläufer oder sonstwas bezeichnet wird ist einfach ein unhaltbarer Zustand! Zudem ist es ein Hobby und eine Art Freizeitgestaltung, die sich global und altersübergreifend immer grösserer Beliebtheit erfreut. 

Diese Vorstösse aus der Politik, die zudem auf falschen oder unzureichenden Informationen basieren, sind nicht nur dumm, altbacken und unökonomisch, sondern vor allem auch eine reine Unverschämtheit gegenüber den mündigen Bürgern, die sich nichts anderes zu Schulden kommen lassen, als einfach mal ein bisschen vor dem Rechner abzuschalten oder Spass zu haben.


----------



## Soulja110 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



> Dass zunehmend viele Menschen online spielen, hält Schünemann für problematisch, ohne jedoch ein Beispiel für ein gewaltverherrlichendes Onlinespiel nennen zu können. Der Ursprung seiner Meinung laut Spiegel: "Inspiriert hätten ihn zu dem Vorstoß Recherchen des ZDF-Magazins 'Frontal 21'".



mir fehlen die worte. als würde ich in den bundestag reinmaschieren und diesen schmierigen geldsäcken sagen, wie sie ihre politik zu machen habe. also zu dem thema gibts wirklich nur eine antwort: "wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die FRESSE halten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Dümmlicher Populismus. Offensichtlich reicht seine Politik sonst nicht für die Presse.


----------



## GrandMaztahAce (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Goddess am 20.06.2006 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 20.06.2006 09:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*True, true ...*


----------



## crackajack (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 20.06.2006 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dümmlicher Populismus. Offensichtlich reicht seine Politik sonst nicht für die Presse.


immer noch besser als ein peinlicher 30-jähriger (!) Ortstafelstreit der das einzige Wahlkampfthema des BZÖ in Kärnten zur kommenden Nationalratswahl darstellt.


----------



## markenprodukt (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				March20 am 20.06.2006 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> mann mann.
> langsam versteh ich das soviel deutsche zu uns "flüchten"
> 
> ich bin ja nur froh das unsere politiker "wichtigere" themen (Ortstafel, ein Bär, absoultes Rauchverbot, usw..) haben.



Nicht zu vergessen den Mc-Donalds Bundeskanzler Plakat Skandal  

Ich find das ganze einfach lächerlich (wie schon geschrieben Blinder,farben und so:...)
Lösung des Problems:
ZDF Sendestation niederbrennen oder zu uns nach Österreich ziehen


----------



## tarantino666 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Warum können diese selbsternannten Jugendschützer nicht einfach das tun wofür sie bezahlt werden und zwar Politik. Als Innenminister geht das dem Herrn Schünemann rein gar nichts an, da gibt es außerdem ein paar wesentlich wichtigere Dinge um die er sich kümmern sollte. Deutschland hat wohl in fast ganz Europa den härtesten Jugendschutz überhaupt, z.B. verglichen mit England oder Frankreich oder anderen großen Nationen. Auch interessant - was sind überhaupt "Killerspiele"? Es scheint fast so, als hätte man in der Innenpolitik keine wichtigeren Themen, da muss dann halt mal ein neues Modewort herhalten.  Prinzipiell ist nämlich jedes Spiel mit Gewaltinhalten ( und damit so gut wie alle Action- und Egoshootergames ) ein potentielles "Killerspiel". Wo will man hier unterscheiden und was wären die Kriterien? Einfach nur vorpreschen und Verbot schreien ist doch ziemlich sinnlos. Und wenn schon so "konsequent" vorgegangen wird dann bitte auch für alle anderen Medien wie Fernsehen, Kino, Radio, öffentliche Presse usw. Ach ja stimmt ja da war ja noch was - Meinungsfreiheit und Verbot der Zensur...


----------



## Nightdawn (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

...kann keinen größeren IQ als den einer Amöbe oder den von Rührei haben. 

noch nichtmal annähernd so groß...guck dir mal das bild an..wie der grinst...unheimlich sag ich nur.    


was nach diesem thema kommt ist klar...
eine unnütze behörde(wie die GEZ     ) wird eingeführt, mit namen Killerspiele-Kontrollzentrale (KKz). wie bei der stasi, jeder zweite nachbar gehört dazu, die überprüfen dann wer killerspiele spielt und wer nicht. alle die spielen werden dann eingewiesen(inklusive gehirnwäsche).


----------



## Borstentier (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

@Ra-Tiel --> Deiner Meinung

für mich sind das alles irgendwelche vollhonks die nix besseres zu tun haben als irgendn scheiss von sich zu geben in die politik zu gehen und von etwas zu labern wovon sie 0 plan haben!!! wenn ich das schon lese:

"Dass zunehmend viele Menschen online spielen, hält Schünemann für problematisch, ohne jedoch ein Beispiel für ein gewaltverherrlichendes Onlinespiel nennen zu können"

Da kommt mir echt die 
Also wirklich! Da fällt mir nix besseres und passenderes ein als:

WENN MAN KEINE AHNUNG HAT - EINFACH MAL DIE FRESSE HALTEN

soviel zum thema von meiner seite! ciao


----------



## MrBigX (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Klar, wie bei Stalin, wenn nicht jedes Dorf mindestens 10 Veräter im Jahr abliefert is da irgentwas nicht in Ordnung...

Paranoide Irre in der Politik, irgentwie hatten wir das schonmal und es ging nicht besonders schön aus...


----------



## MrBigX (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 20.06.2006 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> Anstatt sich um wirklich wichtige Sachen zu kümmern, wird hier völlig sinn- und hirnfrei über belanglose Themen profiliert. Aber das kennen wir ja schon von der Union... dass es wichtiger ist wie sich die Politiker darstellen können, als wenn sie über fachliche Kompetenz verfügen. Bestes Beispiel: Fr. Merkel. Da kommt endlich mal die Konjunktur ein _bisschen_ in Fahrt, und was macht sie? Sie verpasst dem Aufschwung gleich mal nen königlichen Tritt ins Gemächt mit ner saftigen MWSt-Erhöhung.
> 
> Und die will mal Physik studiert haben? Nicht in tausend Jahren. In der Physik ist logisches und sorgfältiges Vorgehen absolute Pflicht, mit genauen Definitionen und Methoden. Und das sind alles Sachen die der Merkel völlig fehlen.


Die MWST Erhöhung war schon beschlossene Sache bevor klar war, dass es ne verfrühte Wahl gibt. In letzter Zeit versuchen die Politiker doch immer ihr Unvermögen mit Geld umzugehen durch höhere Steuern wett zu machen. Und damit man sich darüber nicht so aufregt kommen dann Gassenhauer wie Kilerspiele ins Gespräch


----------



## voliant (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Borstentier am 20.06.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ra-Tiel --> Deiner Meinung
> 
> für mich sind das alles irgendwelche vollhonks die nix besseres zu tun haben als irgendn scheiss von sich zu geben in die politik zu gehen und von etwas zu labern wovon sie 0 plan haben!!! wenn ich das schon lese:
> 
> ...




es ist ja nicht die meinung, die herr minister schünemann von sich gibt... die gesteh ich ihm ja zu, steht ja so auch im Gg.. es ist mehr das inhaltliche, was mich an seiner kompetenz zweifeln läßt.
womit wir schon beim eigentlichen thema wären, denn ob und wer online spielt, dass scheint ihm so gar nicht bewusst zu sein, obwohl ich in dem zusammenhang nicht von "bewusst" reden möchte.
 es hat eher etwas reflexartiges. was mich jedoch am meisten stört, ist diese leidige diskusion darüber was eigentlich gewalt in spielen ist.. würde man die definition von gewalt auf andere themen anwenden, müßten alle grieschischen und antiken sagen mythen und "verzälche" verboten werden, und somit aus der schule verbannt werden!

aber das is ja n kulturgut... daraus leiten wir unsere zivilation zum teil ja her.... öhm, hab ich da was verpasst, in hinsicht auf gewalt???

jedes grimmsche märchen enthält mehr gewalt als n headshot in einem game. und mal ehrlich... es ist doch die community mit ihren eigene regeln, die darauf achtet, das der anstand und die fairness gewahrt bleiben. 
oder hab ich da unrecht? 
ich denke nicht, denn wo gibts sonst so eiserne regeln gegen bescheissen und übervorteilen als in onlinegames?

ich für meinen teil denke, dass sich die damen und herren an der macht, egal wo, mal n beispiel an uns nehmen sollten, den wir spielen um des spielens willen, und wer gewinnt is eigentlich egal, hauptsache gewonnen, und die niederlage sportlich wegstecken.
und wegen n paar spritzer pixelblut, da mach ich mir keinen kopp, ich mach mir eher gedanken über unsere jungs in afghanistan, denn die können jederzeit REAL von ner bombe in die luft gejagt werden... aber das is ja verteidigung der heimat am hindukusch...

liebe politiker.. lasst uns unseren spass am zoggn, und kümmert ihr euch um n funktionierenden staat
apropos.. ich geh wählen!

btw... könnt es sein das der n laberbot intus hat???
wenn ja, dann wird der eh geblockt


----------



## MBcool (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Ich sag nur dazu: setzt diesen Kleingeist auf die Strasse und holt euch nen Minister der sich um Politik kümmert und nicht um Sachen die er nicht kennt und somit nichts mit zu reden hat.


----------



## voliant (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				MBcool am 20.06.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur dazu: setzt diesen Kleingeist auf die Strasse und holt euch nen Minister der sich um Politik kümmert und nicht um Sachen die er nicht kennt und somit nichts mit zu reden hat.



bist du jeck??? wenn wir den auf die strasse setzten hat der ne pension intus, von der wir nur träumen können, lass ihn besser da wo er is.....
vielleicht is er ja lernfähig, was ich angesicht der politik eher für unwahrscheinlich halte   

aber was seine meinung betrifft: 
"virtuelle rote katre wegen dummschwätzens"

der nachteil is... er darf ja ne meinung haben @grundgesetz


----------



## Eniman (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Drexau am 20.06.2006 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Blinder redet von Farben...


Ein zutreffendes Gleichnis!


----------



## voliant (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Eniman am 20.06.2006 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Drexau am 20.06.2006 08:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht noch besser    
ein blinder lehrt den lahmen das laufen


----------



## DLC-X (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Wenn man sichs recht Betrachtet sind die Aussagen von diesem Herrn ein genialer Schachzug. So ist er selbst bei Leuten die sich einen feuchten Furtz um Politik kümmern in aller Munde. 

Was macht man als Politiker mit unliebsamen Themen...man schweigt sie Tod indem man neue Feindbilder schafft. Heute sind es "Killerspiele", morgen sind es Handys und nächste Woche sind es Foren und Chatrooms im Internet. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle ob man Ahnung davon hat oder nicht, hauptsache ist man kann die fresse aufreissen. 

Aber da man anscheinend ne menge Geld damit machen kann und berühmt wird mach ich das jetzt auch.

*Ich fordere ab sofort das Verbot für Foren, Chatrooms, PC-Zeitschriften und Nagelscheren. Alle 4 Sachen sind potenziell Gefährlich und ich fordere präventivmasnahmen. Wer mich nach dem Sinn frag, so kann ich nur sagen: "Der Herr Minister findet Onlinespiele doch auch gefährlich ohne es zu begründen"...*


----------



## voliant (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				DLC-X am 20.06.2006 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sichs recht Betrachtet sind die Aussagen von diesem Herrn ein genialer Schachzug. So ist er selbst bei Leuten die sich einen feuchten Furtz um Politik kümmern in aller Munde.
> 
> Was macht man als Politiker mit unliebsamen Themen...man schweigt sie Tod indem man neue Feindbilder schafft. Heute sind es "Killerspiele", morgen sind es Handys und nächste Woche sind es Foren und Chatrooms im Internet. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle ob man Ahnung davon hat oder nicht, hauptsache ist man kann die fresse aufreissen.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArcticWolf (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



> Von nach seinen Informationen *3.500 geprüften Spielen sei nur bei 23 Titeln die Verbreitung untersagt worden* - laut Schünemann ein *Beispiel für die Unglaubwürdigkeit des Kontrollgremiums*.





> Das geht etwa in die Richtung:
> "von 1000 an der Grenze kontrollierten LKW enthielten nur 2 verschleppte Prostituierte - ein Beweis dafür dass die Beamten nicht richtig gesucht haben"



Ergebnis ist eine Quote:
Mindestens 50% der geprüften Spiele müssen als jugendgefährdend eingestuft werden !

Killerspiel
Killerhund 
(der in HH war lange bkannt und es wurd damals nix gemacht, bis es dazu kam)
Killermotorradfahrer
Kiffer
Fußballfans

das Spiel wird doch jedes Jahr wieder von Frontal21 und co gemacht

Manche Politiker sollten sich ma Dieter Nuhr anschauen...


----------



## HanFred (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				DLC-X am 20.06.2006 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht man als Politiker mit unliebsamen Themen...man schweigt sie Tod indem man neue Feindbilder schafft.


genau das ist der punkt.
solche leute sollte man aus der politik jagen. sie getrauen sich nicht, wirkliche probleme anzusprechen, weil sie nicht populär sind. gelöst werden müssen die aber trotzdem früher oder später. "nach mir die sintflut" denkt da manch einer.
und damit es nicht so aussieht, als würden diese leute auf der faulen haut rumliegen, erfinden bzw. schaffen sie ein feindbild, welches sie fortan bekämpfen. ist ja auch viel einfacher.
die Bush-administration hat btw. von anfang an nichts anderes vorgehabt. die Sowjetunion ist tot, es lebe der terrorismus. krieg führen ist prima, dann denken die leute kaum noch an die probleme im eigenen land.
traurig, dass das die meisten nicht erkennen.


----------



## HanFred (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				ArcticWolf am 20.06.2006 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnis ist eine Quote:


genau, nur schade dass uns quoten noch nie ernsthaft weitergebracht haben. es sind reine alibiübungen, das liegt eigentlich in der natur der sache.
ich bin z.b. durchaus für frauen in der politik, wieso auch nicht, aber quoten? wenn ein mann besser ist, soll man den nehmen, wenn eine frau sich durchsetzt, dann halt sie. der bessere bringt uns weiter, nicht der mit dem "richtigen" geschlecht.


----------



## STF (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				David-Lynch am 20.06.2006 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich interessieren was der Mann überhaupt für Kompetenzen hat. Meistens haben die Leute die so schäbig auf Stimmenfang gehen nämlich kaum bis garkeine.



Na für Inneres und Sport natürlich. 


 

Also die Mom von Uwe Schünemann hat grad bei mir angerufen und gesagt:
_...er soll nach Hause kommen, weil er nix kann...
Darauf hab ich gesagt: 
...Klaro ich schikk ihn sofort @ Home wenn er fertig ist mit Dünnschiss labern, und das Koks nehme ich ihm auch noch weg, das macht ja nur paranoid...

 


Und ich fordere Prävention gegen dümmlich Politiker...  

Naja dumm bleibt dumm, da helfen keine Pillen.

In den USA hätte man schon lange eine Sammelklage gegen solche Typen eingereicht._


----------



## DLC-X (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				HanFred am 20.06.2006 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> DLC-X am 20.06.2006 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier haben wir ja schon das Grundproblem. Wenn wir alle Politiker aus dem Tempel jagen, die so verfahren, wäre der Bundestag Leer. 

Es ist egal wer an der macht ist (Rot, Grün, Schwarz oder Braun  ), denn Macht korrumpiert. Selbst wenn man noch so gute absichten und forderungen hat. wenn man selbst in der Machtposition sitzt ist man ganz schnell genauso wie alle anderen. Man denkt nur noch an seinen persönlichen Vorteil, weil man ganz schnell vom Stühlchen fliegt wenn man unbequem wird.


----------



## DLC-X (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				STF am 20.06.2006 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> David-Lynch am 20.06.2006 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HanFred (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				DLC-X am 20.06.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier haben wir ja schon das Grundproblem. Wenn wir alle Politiker aus dem Tempel jagen, die so verfahren, wäre der Bundestag Leer.
> 
> Es ist egal wer an der macht ist (Rot, Grün, Schwarz oder Braun  ), denn Macht korrumpiert. Selbst wenn man noch so gute absichten und forderungen hat. wenn man selbst in der Machtposition sitzt ist man ganz schnell genauso wie alle anderen. Man denkt nur noch an seinen persönlichen Vorteil, weil man ganz schnell vom Stühlchen fliegt wenn man unbequem wird.


dann ist eben euer ganzes system untauglich. der ansicht bin ich sowieso schon lange (ohne eine patentlösung auf lager zu haben natürlich, die hättet ihr sicherlich längst selber gefunden).


----------



## STF (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				ArcticWolf am 20.06.2006 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Politiker sollten sich ma Dieter Nuhr anschauen...




Aber echt mal.


----------



## voliant (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				HanFred am 20.06.2006 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> DLC-X am 20.06.2006 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




womit du leider nur allzu recht hast... aber 1tens is politik eh nur das verschleiern von problemen und das erfinden von "neuen" feindbilder is so neu auch nicht...
meist ist es nur ein kleiner anlass, um dadurch davon abzulenken wo die eigentlichen probleme liegen

das wir hier darüber diskutieren, ob nun "killerspiele" potenziell gefährlich für die allgemenheit sind oder nicht, täuscht über das wahre problem doch weg.

wenn sich politik -wie gerade in der koalition -gegenseitig verhindert -ja der ausdruck is richtig - kann sich @profilierung niemand in den vordergrund stellen, und sucht in dem sinne sich einen nebenkriegsschauplatz, auf dem er/sie mit sicherheit aufmerksamkeit erregen kann.
das ist an sich nicht unredlich... hat aber den nachteil das sich so die richtigen probleme ruckzuck ausblenden lassen, und somit verschleiert werden

doch wir als gamer sollten eventuell mal hingehen, und uns organisieren, das hätte den vorteil, das wir auf diesem wegen eine lobby hätten, und somit einfluss nehmen könnten auf herren und damen eines schlages alá minister schünemann.
denn wenn herr schünemann schon behauptet, dass er eh keinen plan hat was killerspiele eigentlich sind, oder sich auf undefinierte äusserungen beruft, wäre es zumindest an der zeit ihm mal ne nachhilfestunde in onlinegaming zu geben.

denn nicht alle spielen cs, cs:s oder mohaa, cod bf2 und wie sie alle heissen

ich frag mich grade, ob n magier bei WoW nicht eventuell allgemeingefährlich sein kann, er könnte uns ja verzaubern


----------



## penitenttangent (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Es sagt meiner Meinung nach schon alles wenn sich jemand seine Meinung aus einem Bericht von Frontal 21 bildet.


----------



## HanFred (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				voliant am 20.06.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sich politik -wie gerade in der koalition -gegenseitig verhindert -ja der ausdruck is richtig - kann sich @profilierung niemand in den vordergrund stellen, und sucht in dem sinne sich einen nebenkriegsschauplatz, auf dem er/sie mit sicherheit aufmerksamkeit erregen kann.


das meine ich mit untauglichkeit des systems.
wenn es keine grosse koalition gibt, ist es aber auch nicht besser, weil dann regierung und opposition die meiste zeit damit verbringen, sich gegenseitig die schuld für dies und das zuzuschieben. ohne probleme zu lösen, wie gehabt.
ich habe als beobachter aus dem ausland das gefühl, dass in deutschland seit jahren nicht mehr viel anderes abgeht im bundestag.


----------



## voliant (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				HanFred am 20.06.2006 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> DLC-X am 20.06.2006 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar is unser politisches system sch****, aber das is ja grade das vertrackte an ner demokratie... es gibt nix besseres.

und was patentlösungen angeht... die hat keiner, denn wer dass schafft diesen gordischen knoten zu durchschlagen... der hätte sich um uns alle verdient gemacht, nur leider und zum nachteil aller wird es das wohl nie geben, ob sie nun merkel stoiber beck wulff koch oder steinbrück heissen mögen.

politik beschreibt heuzutage den kleinstmöglichen konsens, und sei er noch so wiedersinnig

aber wir reden am thema vorbei

spiele sind zum spielen da, und solange auch nur einer ein spiel kauft, sei es was es will, haben die leute, die es geschrieben haben ihr recht auf kreativität und freiem willen kund und wissen getan.

wenn ich mir nur ansehe, was es an freewaregames gibt....
ich könnte heulen, das ich nicht so kreativ bin.
deshalb: achtet die programmierer und designer, kauft die games und habt spass am zoggn!!!


----------



## archimedes (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Tja, wenn man sich einige andere "Ausrutscher" von Uwe anschaut ......

"Elektronische Fußfessel für Haßprediger" :
http://www.welt.de/data/2005/12/28/823588.html

zum Thema Flüchtlinge :
http://www.gfbv.de/pressemit.php?id=379&stayInsideTree=1

Es ist halt einer dieser Saubermann-Hardliner ... Von nix Ahnung haben aber einfach mal die Klappe aufmachen.


----------



## TheGMan (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Vorsicht, der Sarkasmus im folgenden Beitrag übersteigt den Normalwert, daher: Wer Sarkasmus nicht mag den Spoiler nicht lesen!!!


SUPER!!! WEITER SO!!! 



Spoiler



Versucht weiter die Volljährigen Bürger zu bevormunden. Wir wollen Zustände wie in China!!! Möcht nicht wissen wieviele von euch Politikern ohnehin Kommunisten sind.


----------



## DrUnK3n (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Noch so einer wie Beckmann oder Beckstein oder wie er heißt da... Was soll man da noch groß sagen ? Es lebe die Zensur?


----------



## voliant (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				archimedes am 20.06.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wenn man sich einige andere "Ausrutscher" von Uwe anschaut ......
> 
> "Elektronische Fußfessel für Haßprediger" :
> http://www.welt.de/data/2005/12/28/823588.html
> ...



mann mann mann, kann der n dünnpfiff labern....
die prediger bleiben doch in der bannmeile, aber die anhänger pilgern da fröhlich ihn.

anfrage an radio eriwan:. kann schünemann denken?
antwort: theoretisch ja, aber er weiss es nicht


----------



## HanFred (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				DrUnK3n am 20.06.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch so einer wie Beckmann oder Beckstein oder wie er heißt da... Was soll man da noch groß sagen ? Es lebe die Zensur?


beckstein heisst der. ist auch so ein opportunist.


----------



## HanFred (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				archimedes am 20.06.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wenn man sich einige andere "Ausrutscher" von Uwe anschaut ......
> 
> "Elektronische Fußfessel für Haßprediger" :
> http://www.welt.de/data/2005/12/28/823588.html
> ...


uiuiui!
der ist ja richtig kreativ, die realität vergisst er dabei zwar aber kreativ ist er. tja, wenn man schon nichts bringt, dann labert man sich eben wichtig.


----------



## mothersfinest (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

sind bald wieder wahlen...?da zeigt sich doch,dass das system versagt hat.würde die regierung ihren job machen und arbeitsplätze schaffen statt zu vernichten währen es schon mal ein paar weniger die online zocken.leider kenne ich viele arbeitslose die nicht mehr in die puschen kommen eben weil sie ständig vor dem pc hocken.in der virtuellen welt ist halt doch alles in ordnung.da zu kommt dann noch,dass viele zocker sich in clans organisieren und damit einen "familienersatz" haben.das problem liegt aber net bei den "killerspielen"(was für ein bescheuertes wort)sondern bei den rollenspielen,wow usw.ausserdem liegt das problem bei den jüngeren unter uns an der schlechten erziehung der eltern.die sich bekanntlich mit pcspielen nicht auseinander setzen wollen oder können.wie haben es die alten römer mit ihrem volk gemacht, wenn es diesem schlecht ging oder unzufrieden war?sie haben spiele veranstaltet.jetzt gehen wir halt net mehr in arenen sondern vor den pc.in diesem sinne...deutschland wird weltmeister


----------



## voliant (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				HanFred am 20.06.2006 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> DrUnK3n am 20.06.2006 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was bitte is bei beckstein opportun???

der würde nich mal seine e-mail addy ohne verfassungsschutz finden.

und n bären auch nicht


----------



## HanFred (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				voliant am 20.06.2006 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> was bitte is bei beckstein opportun???


wenn's um spiele geht, hat er jedenfalls immer wieder etwas zu melden, um sich ins gespräch zu bringen. dabei ist er ähnlich realitätsfremd wie der minister, um den es hier geht.
herstellungverbot, haha. interessiert die entwickler im ausland sicher brennend, was ein paar deutsche spinner beschliessen möchten.


----------



## voliant (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				HanFred am 20.06.2006 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> voliant am 20.06.2006 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lool. hast recht.. die intressiert das nich die bohne, und wenn einer so n gane haben will, wozu gibts das internet.....


----------



## voliant (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				voliant am 20.06.2006 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 20.06.2006 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie sagte doch der volksphilosoph bild-zei-tung: ja, mit murxel wird alles besser, nur das regieren schlechter


----------



## STF (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				voliant am 20.06.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> anfrage an radio eriwan:. kann schünemann denken?
> antwort: theoretisch ja, aber er weiss es nicht




Muhahahahahahahaaaa...   


Oder auch so: 
frage: kann schünemann bzw. beckstein denken?
antwort: möglich, aber beweise gibt es leider nicht.


"Elektronische Fußfessel für Haßprediger"
Diese kann er sich mit seinen Äusserungen und Forderungen doch am besten gleich selbst anlegen.  


Aber das mit dem Zusammentun und ner Quasi-Lobby würde ich gut finden.
Wir sind doch keine kleine Randgruppe. Gaming is worldwide.
Also auf ... auf, lasst uns eine Gamer-Lobby bilden.
Sowas hat dann eventuell auch nen größeren Einfluss auf die Hersteller der Games, bzw Publisher.


----------



## mcfischsam (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				STF am 20.06.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das mit dem Zusammentun und ner Quasi-Lobby würde ich gut finden.
> Wir sind doch keine kleine Randgruppe. Gaming is worldwide.
> Also auf ... auf, lasst uns eine Gamer-Lobby bilden.
> Sowas hat dann eventuell auch nen größeren Einfluss auf die Hersteller der Games, bzw Publisher.



und wie stellen wir das an?


----------



## Azirophos (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



> "Inspiriert hätten ihn zu dem Vorstoß Recherchen des ZDF-Magazins 'Frontal 21'".



Um einen genialen Film zu zitieren: "It's true, I saw it on TV".

Bedenklich woher so manche Politiker ihre Meinung beziehen, würde aber manche Entscheidungen und Gesetze erklären. Demnächst kommt noch ein Politiker daher und fordert ein Verbot von Lebkuchenhäusern, weil diese Frauen von zwielichtigem Character anziehen zu scheinen. Oh Mann.


----------



## HanFred (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Azirophos am 20.06.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Demnächst kommt noch ein Politiker daher und fordert ein Verbot von Lebkuchenhäusern, weil diese Frauen von zwielichtigem Character anziehen zu scheinen. Oh Mann.


*lol*
der ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## CumBa (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				mcfischsam am 20.06.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 20.06.2006 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das wird 100% einfluss haben, denn wir sind diejenigen die deren firmen am leben erhalten...
man muss aufjedenfall etwas unternehmen, bevor irgendein politiker etwas bewirken kann. 

wir müssen worsorgen, man muss ja nicht auf den moment warten bis es zu spät ist


----------



## Einspruch (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



> Der Ursprung seiner Meinung laut Spiegel: "Inspiriert hätten ihn zu dem Vorstoß Recherchen des ZDF-Magazins 'Frontal 21'".



Sich in seiner "Politik" vom Fernsehen inspierieren zu lassen ist sicher eine gesellschaftspolitische Meisterleistung.

Zuletzt der Vorschlag der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion, Hartz IV-Empfänger zur Zwangsarbeit zu verpflichten und nun dieser Vorstoss.

Und alle von jungschen Schnöseln, die auf Steuerzahlerkosten ausgesorgt haben und NULL Lebenserfahrungen besitzen. WARMDUSCHER !


----------



## Nekrodamus (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Bürger (beinhaltet (Killer-)Spieler) fordern Prävention gegen Politiker (beinhaltet Minister)!


----------



## beldibi12 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.06.2006 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


  wieder einer, der nicht weiss, was er von sich gibt geschweige den eine Ahnung von der Maetrie hat,um die es geht. Spielt wahrscheinlich selber nur Rollenspiele  Macht nur so weiter und bevormundet uns Spieler!!! Vorschlag  : Verbietet doch gleich den Verkauf von Computern  Was kann schöner sein auf Erden als Poitiker zu werden, vom Überfluss der Diäten platzen mir die Taschen aus den Nähten


----------



## Dosenschraube (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Uwe Schünemann? ..aha...hat jemand die Telefonummer von 47?


----------



## Blue_Ace (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Dosenschraube am 20.06.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe Schünemann? ..aha...hat jemand die Telefonummer von 47?



Das ist ein Politiker der Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten sucht. Leider nicht sehr bekannt versucht  er Themen aufzureißen die möglichst die größe Öffentlichkeit anspricht ohne das eine logische Argumentation dahinter steckt. So meine Meinung. 

Wenn diese Prävention in den Bundestag kommt dann ists ernst gemeint, aber so ist nur ein Achselzucken wert.


----------



## darknessman (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Dosenschraube am 20.06.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe Schünemann? ..aha...hat jemand die Telefonummer von 47?



Solche Kommentare geben Leuten wie Schünemann nur recht


----------



## FossilZ (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

ARGH!
wieso muss hier jetzt auchnoch einer so nen unfug labern?!   

Wie wäre es denn mal zum beispiel mit:
- *besseren Kontrollen in Läden/Geschäften/Onlineshops*
- *Die Eltern sollten auch mal ein Auge drauf haben, was ihr Kind überhaupt      anstellt/zockt*

Aber so lange unsere Politiker dummes Zeug labern, ist ja alles noch in ordnung! - Wenn diese sich aber durchsetzten könnten, wäre das Problem aber größer!


----------



## hashking (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Ein weiterer sinnloser und geistfreier Kommentar eines unter Minderwertigkeitskomplexen leidenden Politikers.  
Sein Kommentar wird der Vergessenheit anheimfallen, wie die anderer vor Ihm auch.
Sein Aussage ist nachvollziehbar  da sich in seinem ressoure sonst kein positivmeldung finden lässt, wie eine Lösung des Integrationsproblems oder 
das ansteigen von Rechter und Linker Gewalt.

Also wird in eine Richtung geschossen wo entweder, überhaupt keine Antwort zu erwarten ist oder die Resonanz schwach ausfällt.

PS: Zum Vorschlag Eltern sollten sich um Ihre Kinder kümmern, wird sich jede Politiker davor hüten so etwas anzuprangern. Es handelt sich hier schliesslich um Wählerstimmen.
Also Indiskutabel!!!


----------



## Jens238 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				hashking am 20.06.2006 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Zum Vorschlag Eltern sollten sich um Ihre Kinder kümmern, wird sich jede Politiker davor hüten so etwas anzuprangern. Es handelt sich hier schliesslich um Wählerstimmen.
> Also Indiskutabel!!!



Wenn man das Thema mal offen ansprechen würde, würde das vieleicht sogar noch ein paar Stimmen bringen. Ich finde das ein wenig ehrlichkeit so manchen Politiker gut tun würde. Die belügen uns doch schon genug. Und mal ehrlich, das Problem ist doch wohl bekannt:

"Mir doch egal was mein Kind am Computer macht, in der Zeit nervt es mich wenigstens nicht."

Ich finde es auch erschreckend wenn ich sehe was so mancher 14 Jähriger schon für Spiele zockt. Aber ich glaube kaum das es hilft bestimmte Spiele einfach zu verbieten. Bei Drogen funktioniert es doch auch nicht !!!!

Aufklärung ist angesagt, und das ist denke ich auch sache der Politiker. Aber wie sollen die das schaffen, wenn sie selber noch nicht mal wissen was Sache ist. Und sich auf irgendwelche Sensationswütige Reporter von Frontal 21 zu berufen kann man wohl kaum informieren nennen.


----------



## Blue_Ace (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



> Ein weiterer sinnloser und geistfreier Kommentar eines unter Minderwertigkeitskomplexen leidenden Politikers.
> Sein Kommentar wird der Vergessenheit anheimfallen, wie die anderer vor Ihm auch.
> Sein Aussage ist nachvollziehbar  da sich in seinem ressoure sonst kein positivmeldung finden lässt, wie eine Lösung des Integrationsproblems oder
> das ansteigen von Rechter und Linker Gewalt.
> ...



Der Politiker leidet nicht unter Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, eher wird ein PC Gamer darunter fallen. Politiker wollen auffallen und das hat der wohl geschafft. Habe ich ja schon geschrieben. Einfach weghören solange sie nicht ernst machen oder gute Lösungsmöglichkeiten vorschlagen.



> Wie wäre es denn mal zum beispiel mit:
> - besseren Kontrollen in Läden/Geschäften/Onlineshops
> - Die Eltern sollten auch mal ein Auge drauf haben, was ihr Kind überhaupt anstellt/zockt



Schön und gut, nur wer soll das Bezahlen? Kontrollen gibts auch heute schon in Läden nur sind die Lückenhaft oder werden nicht eingesetzt. Und wieviele Eltern schauen denn heutzutage schon auf ihre Kinder oder haben wenigstens neben ihren Beruf Zeit sich um ihre Kinder zu kümmern?? Kaum mehr welche. Meist haben sie auch keine Ahnung davon was Kinder für Spiele spielen oder welche Filme sie ansehen. Ist traurig, aber wahr. .


----------



## darksi9e (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Halt's Mowl Uwe, oda ich schmeiß dich über die Mauer.


----------



## derBasti (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Man sollte sich lieber mal darüber Gedanken machen, dass in Deutschland ein erwachsener Mensch aus Sicht des Staates nicht darüber entscheiden kann ob er eines dieser Spiele kauft oder nicht (entweder verboten oder speziell modifiziert). Solche Gesetze führen zur kollektiven Entmündigung und Bevormundung durch den Gesetzgeber.
Amerikanische Verhältnisse, wo ein Raucher der Krebs bekommen hat die Zigarettenfirma verklagt (und Recht bekommt) sind ja allseits bekannt ... 

lg Basti


----------



## rabitt (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				darksi9e am 20.06.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Halt's Mowl Uwe, oda ich schmeiß dich über die Mauer.




Bitte keine Beleidigungen. Wir sollten im mit Argumenten die Luft aus den Segeln nehmen.


----------



## memphis76 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				rabitt am 20.06.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> darksi9e am 20.06.2006 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ansonsten bestätigt sich ja nur die Aussage, dass PC-Spieler eher zu Gewalttätigkeiten greifen - auch wenn es nur verbal ist.

Auch wenn es mich selbst auch langsam nervt, dass immer wieder Computerspiele schlecht gemacht werden, mit Beschimpfungen sprechen wir den nichts aussagenden Angaben von diesen Poltikern nicht entgegen, sondern geben ihm hiermit IMO auch noch recht.


----------



## FossilZ (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Blue_Ace am 20.06.2006 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön und gut, nur wer soll das Bezahlen? Kontrollen gibts auch heute schon in Läden nur sind die Lückenhaft oder werden nicht eingesetzt.


Und da leigt ja grade das Problem! viele Verkäufer/innen ziehen das spiel einfach über den Laser und wollen das geld. doch grade mal ein Bruchteil von diesen Personen kontrollieren das tatsächliche alter! Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, ob die keine Lust dazu haben oder obs ein "Befehl von Oben" (Chefetage) ist, doch an diesem Punkt muss schon viel geändert werden. Eine Zweite Tatsache ist ja, das viele Eltern (ok ok, meine damals 1-2 mal auch  ) mit ihren Kindern in den Laden gehen, wo sich die Kinder dann aussuchen dürfen, was sie denn für'n Spiel haben wollen und die Eltern zücken (egal was es ist) gleich das Portemonnaie um das Spiel zu kaufen. Doch in diesem Fall können die Verkäufer doch recht wenig machen, außer den Käufer eventuell darauf hinzuweisen, das das Spiel ab xx ist.


			
				darksi9e am 20.06.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Halt's Mowl Uwe, oda ich schmeiß dich über die Mauer.


----------



## BrucexXtra (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



> "Inspiriert hätten ihn zu dem Vorstoß Recherchen des ZDF-Magazins 'Frontal 21'".



allein wer sich durch das alleine inspirieren lässt und dann gleich behaupten will das alles so ist ohne auch nur ein spiel zu kennen muss doch ein bisschen schief denken


----------



## marhal (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Der Blockwart lässt grüssen ...


----------



## He11banan (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Es gibt also Computerspiele die uns zu Gewalttaten verleiten. Da stellt sich die Frage in welcher Art tun sie dies?

1.These: Sie zeigen uns WIE man es macht

Ich spiele als z.B Battlefield 2. Da ich das Spiel nun schon doch mehrere Wochen spiele kann ich ein g3 Sturmgewehr nun also mit traumwandlerischer sicherheit Laden, Entsichern, Abfeuern, Warten, etc. Mir ist KEIN einziges Spiel bekannt nach dessen Nutzung ich mich in der Lage fühlen würde eine Waffe vernünftig zu benutzen. Dies lerne ich in der Armee. Die (schweizer)Armee ist es auch welche mir ein Sturmgewehr mit nach Hause gibt. Solch Equipment ist nicht ein mal bei der BF2 deluxe editon dabei. Das ist jedoch alles absolut sekundär. Wir nehmen also an mir gelingt es durch ein Egoshooter das Wissen anzueignen wie man eine Waffe benutzt. Ich bin also ein ausgebildeter Mörder/Amokläufer. Aber, was passiert wenn ich keinen Shooter spiele sondern meine Zeit mit einem Flugsimulator verbringe. Als Beispiel der Microsoft FLight Simulator 2005, dieser Zeigt mir um einiges genauer wie ich eine Boeing 747/400 fliege als ich durch cs den gebracuh einer AK erlerne. Also bin ich nach einiger Zeit ein potentieller Flugzeugentführer. Und mir muss niemand erzählen, dass er mit einem Amoklauf die 500 Leute umbringt welche sterben wenn ich einen Jumbojet abstürzen lasse...
Das selbe passiert mir wenn ich nach NFS mit einem Auto mit 150km/h über einen Bürgersteig fahre oder nach Trainsimulator einen voll besetzten ICE in den Frankfurter Endbahnhof rasseln lasse.
2.Sie machen aggresiv!

Warum machen Computerspiele aggresiv? Weil vor allem bei online Spielen nur Einer gewinnen kann. Es herrscht also ein grosses Konkurrenzdenken. Natürlich ist dies beim Sport nicht allgemein so. Uns allen ist bekannt, dass es durch Computerspiele schon mehr Aussschreitungen gegeben hat als durch Sporterreignisse. DIe Hooligans an der WM06 (in ihrem Land Herr Minister) sind zu vernachlässigen. Nehmen wir an wir hätten statt einer FUSSBALL-WM eine CS-WM veranstaltet. Es ist doch sehr zweifelhaft ob es zu solchen Ausschreitungen gekommen währe....

3.Man verliert den Bezug zur Realität
Die heutige Jugend welche in der Lage ist einen Egoshooter zu spielen geht normalerweise zur Schule. Doch da solch ein Jugendlicher in deutschland wohnt, hat er den Nachmittag frei. Was tut solch ein Jugendlicher in seiner Freizeit? Er nutzt natürlich das grosszügig vom Staat unterstützte Freizeitprogramm. Er profitiert von den Millionen Ausgabekürzungen welche im Sektor Bildung und Jugendeschäftigung gemacht wurden. Die deutsche Regierung tut also Alles was in ihrer Macht steht um der Jugend ihr reales Leben zu versüssen. Ist es da verwunderlich, dass solche Menschen in eine andere Welt flüchten? Doch dies bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass er aus dieser Welt nicht zurückkehrt. Sollte die Regierung beginnen ihre Zeit und Ressourcen sinnvoll für die Jugend einsetzten. Den jeder der Mitdenkt wird erkennen, dass der Mensch lieber das Zuckerbrot als die Peitsche hat...

Fazit:
Sollte sich der Herr Minister dies Alles noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ein paar dieser Spiele spielen um praktische Erfahrung zu Sammeln und bei der USK reale Zahlen anfordern, wird er wohl kaum auf seiner Forderung bestehen können. Sollte dies trotzdem der Fall sein so ist der gewalttätigen Jugend wenigstens eindrücklich ein Fall von Realitätsverlust demonstriert worden...

sry für den Text aber das musste raus!
mfg He11banan


----------



## rabitt (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Kompliment He11banan,

ein sehr gutes Statement, das ich sofort unterschreiben kann. 

rabitt


----------



## zordiac (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.06.2006 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




*Nur mal kurz was zur Person dieses Herrn Uwe Schünemann:*

1.: *Er ist aktives Mitglied im "Sportschützen-Club Holzminden" !* (war nicht auch der Vater von diesem Amokläufer, der aus dem Fenster auf Passanten geschossen hat, Sportschütze?) - wie scheinheilig...

2.:_ In seiner Funktion als Innenminister bestand Schünemann auf der Abschiebung von Sarai Kameli, einer Iranierin, die aus dem Iran geflüchtet war. Der Niedersächsische Landtag rollte den Fall kurz vor der drohenden Abschiebung auf und entschied zu Gunsten der Betroffenen als Härtefall._

3.:_Zu seinen neueren Vorschlägen gehört es, Islamisten eine elektronische Fußfessel anzulegen, ohne dass es dazu eines richterlichen Beschlusses bedarf._


Also, beruhigt euch. Der ist ein bekannter "Polit-Psychopath", den wird keiner Ernst nehmen, der reitet nur auf dieser "Killerspiel"-Welle mit, um irgendwie seine Karriere vor dem Untergang zu bewahren (Der niedersächsische Landesdatenschutzbeauftragte Burckhard Nedden bezeichnete Schünemann als „sicherheitspolitischen Überzeugungstäter“).


Arme Menschen gibt es. Wirklich traurig. Ich denke der ist bald weg vom Fenster und gut iss.


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Drexau am 20.06.2006 08:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Blinder redet von Farben...


Ein tauber von Musik! Eine Kuh von Schweinefleisch! Ich gebe dir recht.


----------



## Nightdawn (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

ich stimm dir in allen punkten zu He11banan.

zudem:
wer hat angst vorm schünemann?...
niemand!...
und wenn er kommt?...
dann zocken wir weiter...   

der soll mal lieber wieder zu seinem kühlschrank gehen und die wurst mit gesicht dichtlabbern...


----------



## decoy (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Ohne irgendein Kommentar gelesen zu haben ...

da kommt einen wirklich die Galle hoch, das sind die schlimmsten Nachplapperer die keinen Schimmer vom Kulturgut Computer Spiele haben. Wieviele Designer dort künstlerische Meisterarbeit hineinstecken, wieviel Programmierer für eine fantastische Illustion der Realtität sorgen, für sowas haben die keine Augen. Ein gutes Buch lesen ja, auch wenn dort das Blut in strömen fließt - Computer Spiele, die in meinen Augen zum großteil keine Spiele sondern viel mehr interaktive Filme oder interaktive Geschichten sind werden aber aufgrund von Unwissenheit als Sündenbock für desilussionierte, frustrierte Amokläufer ohne ethische Werte verwendet da irgendetwas konkretes ja der Auslöser für so eine Tragödie sein muss.

Einfach nur


----------



## voliant (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Jens238 am 20.06.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hashking am 20.06.2006 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du erwartest doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ein politiker mit der wahrheit rüberkommt... der wäre schneller weg vom fenster, als er es öffnen könnte. ok, das war sarkastisch gemeint, trifft es aber.

und zu meinem vorschlag, das wir als gamer uns mal organisieren sollten, um solchen damen und herren "virtuell" mal auf den sprichwörtlichen schlips zu tretten, hier mein vorschlag:
wir haben eh regeln, die obwohl ungeschrieben bei uns ehern sind.
das sollte der 1te grundsatz sein
no cheating, no faken, fair geht vor und freundlichkeit siegt!
bei aller gegensätzlichkeit, wer spielt is egal, hauptsache er achtet den anderen und flamed oder lamed nicht.
wir als gamer sind vom gamen aus schon mehr als multikulti, bei uns zählt keine nation oder nationalität........ das gehört nicht in unser metie
keine rechten -nazis oder reps.
demokratie is unser aller ding, denn wir wollen ja selbst demokratisch sein.

ich hätte auch n vorschlag für ne page: www.gamerslobby.com

aber was die satzung angeht, so bin ich flexibel... das sollten wir alle entscheiden, kein einzelner, denn nur so werden wir das was uns fehlt: eine lobby, die sich respekt verschaffen kann.

sagt eure meinung, ich bin mal gespannt

in diesen sinne
mfg
voliant
[WP]_Marauder(GER)


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Nightdawn am 20.06.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich stimm dir in allen punkten zu He11banan.
> 
> zudem:
> wer hat angst vorm schünemann?...
> ...


Die arme Wurst!!!  
Nein, wenn der einen zum anpöbeln sucht, soll er in den Spiegel schauen und den zutexten, der zurückguckt!


----------



## OneLouder (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Wer sagt den dem so gut informierten Politiker, dass ich nicht nach NFS Most Wanted in meinem blauen OPC steige und wie in Getaway in Stockholm durch die Stadt heize, wie ein Psychopath? Was unser lieber Politiker vielleicht auch noch nicht weiss, wäre, dass es sehr auf die Persönlichkeit des Individums ankommt und wie sehr dieser Realtiät von Virtualität auseinander halten kann. Ich hab bisher jedes Game gezockt, indiziiert oder nicht. Und nie hab ich mich dabei ertappt, wie ich mit einer M249 in ein Kaufhaus reingestürmt bin.
Lieber Minister. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... einfach mal die Fresse halten.


----------



## voliant (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Zubunapy am 21.06.2006 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nightdawn am 20.06.2006 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das schönste is ja die signatur.. denn würde mir ein amerikanischer politiker heute eine strahlende zukunft wünschen, ich würd glatt nach sibirien auswandern....;
und da wir ja seit neuestem schulter an schulter durch die weltgeschichte (bomben) schreiten.... naja, ich wünsch mir auf jeden fall, das unsere soldaten und soldatinnen heil wieder nach hause kommen und wir nicht ein "deutsches" vietnam erleben müssen, denn das is mir wichtiger als ne meinung eines provinzlaberkopps, der noch nich mal ahnung von der materie hat!!! wenn ich mir nur vorstelle, das soeiner mal soldaten befehligen könnte, da graust es mir vor der zukunft


----------



## voliant (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				He11banan am 20.06.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt also Computerspiele die uns zu Gewalttaten verleiten. Da stellt sich die Frage in welcher Art tun sie dies?
> 
> 1.These: Sie zeigen uns WIE man es macht
> 
> ...




wow.. besser hätte ich es als deutscher, der ich nu mal bin auch nicht formulieren können, und da ich dahöchst selbst 2 1/2 jahre in der schweiz (kehrsiten NW) gearbeitet habe, gestatte ich mir es so zu nennen wie es ist: DU HAST RECHT.
ich kenne beide seiten... aber dieses statement von dir solltest du besser nicht hier reinschreiben, sondern an den herrn mini-ister (ok, zynisch) schünemann selbst schicken....

vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht erkennt er dann den trugschluß, dem er unterliegt

denn diese debatte ist mehr als flüssig, sie ist hochgradig überflüßig, denn sie geht, erkennbar aus dem was du schreibst, vollkommen an der realität vorbei.....

ich hab lieber ne cs:s wm in deutschland, ohne hools, als ne wm mit dummköppen, die nix besseres zu tun haben als sich gegenseitig die hirse einzuschlagen.

in der hinsicht sind gamer ja wahre lämmer.. die schreien nur ins headset....... aber erschlagen keine dunklen deutschen auffer strasse

mann, was n scheiss land manchmal


----------



## oceano (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



> ich hab lieber ne cs:s wm in deutschland, ohne hools, als ne wm mit dummköppen, die nix besseres zu tun haben als sich gegenseitig die hirse einzuschlagen.




Tja, so schnell kanns gehen. Du bist auch nicht besser als dieser Herr Politiker. Beeindruckende Demonstration wie schnell Menschen dazu neigen, sich von Fehlinformationen und Vorurteilen leiten zu lassen. Sogar wenn sie es im gleichen Atemzug bei anderen bemängeln.

1. Gab es bei dieser WM noch keine nennenswerten Ausschreitungen und 2. was kann der überwiegende Teil an normalen und friedlichen Fans dafür, wenn es eben auch ein paar Bekloppte gibt?

Ist das gleiche wie bei den Computerspielen - die Gegner sehen immer nur den einen Amokläufer, aber ÜBERsehen die tausenden und millionen normalen, friedlichen, gewaltlosen Gamer.......


----------



## HanFred (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				voliant am 21.06.2006 01:29 schrieb:
			
		

> in der hinsicht sind gamer ja wahre lämmer.. die schreien nur ins headset....... aber erschlagen keine dunklen deutschen auffer strasse


es ist doch so: wer die krassesten games spielt, die brutalsten filme guckt, die schwärzeste musik hört und sich am extremsten kleidet, ist i.d.r. einer der harmlosesten menschen in unserer gesellschaft. die leben halt ihre gefühle und vorlieben aus, welche viele andere unterdrücken (auch ich mach das immer wieder).
nun gibt es theorien, die behaupten, man dürfe gewaltphantasien nicht ausleben, das sei gefährlich (VPM - Glogauer ist dieser ansicht). ich behaupte immer noch das gegenteil: wer sich nicht dauernd zusammennehmen muss, hat weniger grund durchzudrehen.
es ist doch völlig offensichtlich, dass gewalt nicht verschwinden wird, wenn man gewalt in medien unterdrückt. dafür müsste man btw. genauso die berichterstattung zensieren und das wollen wir doch nun wirklich nicht. denn inspirieren lassen kann sich ein durchgedrehter genausogut von einer zeitungsmeldung, dafür sind weder "killerspiele" noch "brutalofilme" vonnöten (man beachte die pejorativanführungszeichen, ich mag reine propagandabegriffe nicht).


ich versteh es einfach nicht. deutschland hat ja tradition mit bücherverbrennungen, aber dass man das immer noch macht will mir nicht einleuchten. "killerspiele"... "entartete kunst"... ist was ähnliches. nicht dasselbe vielleicht, aber es geht in dieselbe richtung: selbsternannte moralapostel wollen dem rest der welt zeigen, was für alle besser ist. dass ich nicht lache! es gibt so viele überhebliche menschen auf der welt, aber das ist doch der gipfel der überheblichkeit.


----------



## memphis76 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				HanFred am 21.06.2006 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ... die leben halt ihre gefühle und vorlieben aus, welche viele andere unterdrücken ...


Und irgendwann kommt dann die ganze unterdrückte, angestaute Gewalt in einem Zuge raus und gerät außer Kontrolle. Das ist dann eine von den Situationen, wo es für bestimmte Menschen einfach zu viel wird.


----------



## sinzz (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

...ich waere mal fuer nen verbot von unwissenden politikern! ahja und natuerlich nen riesen kontrollorgan fuer die... weil richtig machen die ja auch nicht immer alles - denen sollte man mal auf die finger schauen.

dem minister, kann man nur raten sich mal ueber andere dinge gedanken zumachen, als ueber so n schwachsinn mit den "killerspielen".


----------



## flash32 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				HanFred am 21.06.2006 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> denn inspirieren lassen kann sich ein durchgedrehter genausogut von einer zeitungsmeldung, dafür sind weder "killerspiele" noch "brutalofilme" vonnöten



Meines Wissens gibt es ja (interessanterweise) nicht einen Fall wo wirklich ein Mensch sich von Actionspielen hat inspirieren lassen, andere zu töten. Von so richtigen Nachahmungstätern hört man oft nach schockierenden Gewalttaten oder Amokläufen, so hat es ja am Wochenende bei Offenburg schon wieder eine gefilmte Vergewaltigung gegeben - so was muss ja eine Nachahmungstat sein, es ist ja nicht gerade naheliegend in so einem Moment sein Handy auszupacken    Dagegen ist mir kein Fall bekannt bei dem ein Amokläufer seine Handfeuerwaffe als BFG bemalt hat um dem Quake-Feeling noch etwas näher zu kommen...
Diesem Imitieren ist wohl Robert Steinhäuser noch am nächsten gekommen, und selbst da konnten sie hinterher nur sagen er wäre "wie bei einem Spiel wie Counter-Strike" feuernd durch die Gänge gelaufen (ob er das Spiel letztendlich besessen hat oder nicht ist für die Medien ja sekundär).

Fazit: Spiele bauen (meine Erfahrung) in den meisten Fällen Aggressionen AB und nicht AUF. Durch ihre Surrealität sind sie zum Nachahmen nicht geeignet, es sei denn man ist Hobby-Bastler   , hier zeichnen sich eher die Medienberichte durch etliche Nachahmungstaten in den folgenden Wochen aus. Will man also weiterhin Berichterstattung in den Medien, so muss diese einwandfreie Legalität auch für Actionspiele gelten - schließlich kann man nicht das größere Übel preisen und das kleinere verbieten. Oder?

mfg

flash


----------



## MrBigX (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				mcfischsam am 20.06.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 20.06.2006 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer is alt genug und hat die Zeit ne Partei auf die Beine zu stellen? Bissl Organisationstalent wäre auch nicht schlecht. Anmelden und zur nächsten Wahl antreten, wenn sich das schnell genug rumspricht (Bissl Werbung in einschlägigen Foren  ) kriegt die bestimmt paar Prozente. Allerdings sollte das Program auch was taugen, aber is ja noch Zeit.


----------



## Metalgery73 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Ich werd jetzt mal nen Seelenstrip machen: Ich bin psychisch krank u. in Invaliditätspension. Ich bin ein Einzelgänger, welcher mit den meisten Menschen nicht aus kommt. Manchmal bin ich wahnsinnig frustriert u. hasse mein Leben, denke viel über Selbstmord nach.

Somit sollte ich ja eigentlich der "Risikogruppe" angehören, wegen deren diese ganze, meiner Meinung höchst sinnlose, Diskussion, ins Leben gerufen wurde.

Ich liebe es, harte Shooter zu spielen. Ich finds, als Heavy Metal Fan einfach nur geil, wenn ich mich durch Zombie Horden metzle u. links u. rechts Organe u. Blut rumspritzen. Ich finds machmal auch geil, meinen Hass mit einem Sperrfeuer auf "unschuldige Zivilisten" in Spielen abzureagieren. 

Trotzdem würde ich niemals ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen, andere Menschen im realen Leben zu verletzten. Diese Spiele machen mich friedlicher, vielleicht nicht im Moment wenn ich spiele, aber danach hab ich mich abreagiert. Ist ein bisschen wie ein Rock Konzert - man lässt halt Dampf ab.

Menschen die zum Massenmörder werden, werden dies nicht, weil Spiele sie dazu konditionieren u. Ihre Hemmschwellen reduzieren. (wiedermal eine totale Vereinfachung des Problems die die wahren Ursachen nicht mal anschneidet) Wenn dies so wäre müsste ich schon lange ein Massenmörder sein. Massenmörder entstehen durch viel, viel Leid u. Enttäuschungen. Wenn man z.b. in der Klasse immer runtergemacht u. ausgegrenzt wird, ist das für viele schlichte Geister lustig u. spaßíg. Keiner denkt daran, daß das Leiden in der Seele gut versteckt - u. konserviert wird. Es entstehen Narben, die mit den Jahren immer tiefer werden. Im Extremfall geht das so weit, daß man aufhört zu differenzieren, oder es nur mehr unzureichend kann, man macht keinen Unterschied mehr, es gibt nur mehr einen selbst u. die böse, böse Welt. Und irgendwann wird  der Leidensdruck zu groß u. dann geschehen schlimme Dinge. Und das ist ja nur ein Beispiel von sehr vielen. 

Die Herren Politiker wollen das es keine seelischen Krüppel mehr gibt, die sich selbst u. Ihre Mitmenschen töten ? Dann sollen Sie mit gutem Bsp. voran gehen u. bessere Menschen werden. Aufhören, Ihre Mitmenschen zu belügen u. zu übervorteilen. Denn nur wenn wir ALLE bessere Menschen werden, viel mehr Respekt vor unseren Mitmenschen haben, uns mit Toleranz u. Achtung begegnen, kann sich was ändern. 
Denn die Wahrheit ist, daß wir alle Schuld an solch tragischen Ereignissen sind. Die Einen mehr (Politiker, kapitalistische Eliten) die Andren weniger. Aber letztlich tragen alle Ihren Teil dazu bei. Leider.

Allein schon das es unter Teenagern oft als cool angesehen wird, ein hartes Arschloch zu sein, daß austeilt ohne Ende, zeigt schon in was für einer Gesellschaft wir uns befinden. Es ist trauig, da Hass nur mehr Hass gebirt. Dessen sollten sich alle endlich mal klar sein, bevor unser aller Ende kommt.

Vereinfacht: Alles Leid was man erhält gibt man weiter - bewußt o. unbewußt. (Ist zwar ein Zitat aus "The Cell" aber es stimmt.) Selbstmörder u. Massenmörder entstehen durch unsere kalte, oberflächliche Gesellschaft, in der jeder ein Gewinner sein soll, in der jeder super gut aussehen soll u. reich sein soll man nat. auch. Daß es aber Milliarden gibt, die nicht mal nah ran an diese, meiner Meinung nach, perversen Ideale kommen, wird negiert.
Dazu kommen oft noch desolate Familienverhältnisse, ein enormer Mangel an menschl. Liebe u. Wärme, zahllose Gemeinheiten der Mitmenschen u. da wundert sich noch wer das so Viele durchdrehen ? Mich wundert vielmehr das es SO WENIGE SIND. 

Wieviele Menschen quälen andere Menschen aus purer Langeweile u. einem, vielleicht sogar unbewußten, Hang zum Sadismus ? Damit meine ich auch Kleinigkeiten die viele mit "is doch nur Spass" abtun. Sensible Menschen können schon durch sich permanent wiederholende Kleinigkeiten psychisch zerbrechen. Ob man dann selbstzerstörerisch reagiert, oder  sich gezwungen sieht, sein Leiden in Form von Massenmord weiterzugeben, ist wohl von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden.

Unsere Gesellschaft macht so vieles falsch. Sie ist in so vielen Bereichen für die Menschen u. auch unseren Planeten nicht mehr tragbar. Eine gefühlskalte Gesellschaft, wo nur "coole Selbstinszenierung", Geld u. Aussehen zählen, "gebirt" nunmal zahllose seelische Krüppel.

Dieses Problem zu lösen bedarf weit mehr als das Verbot von PC Baller Spielen. Ich glaube sogar, daß das gar nichts bringen wird dahingehend. Aber Probleme werden in unserer Gesellschaft ja meists negiert , oder mit scheinheiligen Aktionen, die höchstens Symptome aber kaum die Ursache bekämpfen, "gelöst". 
Bedenklich finde ich auch, daß gerade jene Menschen Probleme lösen sollen, die von der Materie null Ahnung haben. (Politiker können sicher auf ne lange Spielerkarriere zurückblicken)
Andererseits ist das auch gut so, da es verdeutlicht, wie viel von Menschen die keine Ahnung haben, oder kaum Interesse am Gemeinwohl, entschieden wird. Oder glaubt Ihr, daß die Entscheidungsträger andere Interessen haben, als Ihre Lobby Freunde (Schröder - Gasprom) glücklich zu machen u. sich mit "Ablenkungsmanövern" wie dem "Killerspieleverbot" zu profilieren ?

Wie leben in einer schrecklichen, durch u. durch korrupten Gesellschaft, die sich selbst als Spaßgesellschaft inszeniert u. auf Probleme erst dann reagiert, wenn halb Europa überflutet wird o. schlimmeres geschieht. Auf den ersten Blick mag die Gesellschaft ja tats. ne Spaßgesellsch. sein, wer jedoch genauer hinsieht wird sehen, daß wir auf den großen ökologischen u. auch menschlichen Kollabs zusteuern. Ich hoffe dann haben all jene, die unsere Gesellschaft gut finden - "viel Spaß".


----------



## Azirophos (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				HanFred am 21.06.2006 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> voliant am 21.06.2006 01:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich neige zuzustimmen.

Aggressionsabbau (sich ausleben) kann aber bei verschiedenen "normalen" Menschen verschieden ausehen (natürlich ohne, daß andere verletzt werden): Schreien (gesundes ausstreiten), Tastatur oder anderen greifbaren Gegenstand "kaputtmachen", Sport betreiben, Yoga, Haustiere halten, etc.
Menschen sind, auch wenn wir es immer wieder versuchen zu leugen, sehr Instinkt getrieben. Ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn man bedenkt, daß wir erst eine sehr kurze Zeit unserer Gesamtgeschichte "zivilisiert" (LOL!!) sind. Diese Instinkte (vor allem die Gewalttätigen) richtig zu ventilieren ist für eine funktionierenede höhere Gesellschaft aber notwendig. Wo etwas grundlegendes wie unsere Instinkte unterdrückt werden wird es einfach immer Probleme geben.

Ist ja so, daß die eher unscheinbaren, unauffälligen die wirklichen Greueltaten vollbringen ("Aber er war doch immer so ein netter Kerl"). Diese Menschen  haben es nie gelernt mit ihren Instinkten und Trieben umzugehen aus Familiären und/oder Gesellschaftlichen Gründen/Zwängen heraus, und Leben diese daher auf eine ihnen "notwendige" Art und Weise aus, die aber andere Menschen in Mitleidenschaft zieht.

Was hat das ganze mit "Killerspielen" zu tun? Gar nichts bis sehr wenig, aber um über die tatsächlichen gesellschaftlichen und familiären Gründe schert sich keiner, bzw. sind nicht "medienpassend". Aber das ist nicht nur Schuld der Politiker, sondern auch jedes Einzelnen, der Themen tabuisiert, und diese aus dem Alltagsleben verdrängt, um mit dem "schönen", "makellosen" Leben fortfahren zu können - bloß nicht zu viel denken (bzw. sich mit dem Mitmenschen auseinandersetzen), und den Dingen auf den Grund zu gehen.

EDIT: Während ich in Wordpad dahin getippselt habe hat Metalgery73 einen Post geschrieben, dem ich ebenfalls nur völlig zustimmen kann. Teilweise geht die Richtung unserer Argumentation auch in die gleiche Richtung, auch wenn er diese allerdings wesentlich besser in Worte gepackt hat.


----------



## HanFred (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Metalgery73 am 21.06.2006 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Problem zu lösen bedarf weit mehr als das Verbot von PC Baller Spielen. Ich glaube sogar, daß das gar nichts bringen wird dahingehend. Aber Probleme werden in unserer Gesellschaft ja meists negiert , oder mit scheinheiligen Aktionen, die höchstens Symptome aber kaum die Ursache bekämpfen, "gelöst".


das ist schon wahr, gewaltphantasien sind auch ein symptom (ein meistens harmloses finde ich), also eine wirkung und keine ursache. und wenn man die wirkung beklämpft, kommt man der ursache nicht auf den grund, obwohl die weit interessanter wäre. es wäre auch sachdienlicher, wenn man die ursachen genau benennen und bekämpfen könnte. symptome zu bekämpfen ist augenwischerei.


----------



## Darth_Veda (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Der Mann soll lieber mal seine eigene Arbeit richtig machen, anstatt die anderer auf Grund unseriöser Berichterstattungen unberechtigt zu kritisieren!

Unser Land hat wohl wichtiger Probleme! Aber mit sowas kann man ja wunderbar davon ablenken...

Ich will ja nicht abstreiten das es Software (auch Spiele) mit bedenklichem Inhalt gibt, aber die dürfen sowieso nicht (an Minderjährige) verkauft werden.


----------



## He11banan (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Ich nehme ein mal an, dass wir, die hier in diesem Thread posten alle in gewissen Massen Killerspiel-Spiele spielen. Wir sind also eine potentielle Gefahrengruppe für die Gesellschaft. Dass dieser Minister politisch nicht wirklich wichtig ist, ist bei dieser Diskusion doch völlig sekundär. Es geht uns nicht darum, dass solche Spiele in Deutschland verboten werden. Wir werden sie dann halt aus dem Ausland kaufen. Was doch wirklich schlimm ist, ist das Bild welches Andere von uns haben. Unser Image. Mal ehrlich wer gibt zu, dass er so und so viele Stunden in der Woche vor dem PC sitzt(ich meine nicht vor seinen Kollegen)? Früher wurde man als harmloser Freak belächelt, heute heisst es plötzlich wir seien gefährlich. Für jemanden der nicht aus der Szene kommt und sich eine Sendung wie Frontal21 anschaut ist es doch wirklich sehr schwierig sich ein realistisches Bild von uns zu machen. Die Gamer, welche dort interviewt wurden, waren ja nicht wirklich das was wir als Standartgamer bezeichnen würden. Aber woher will das ein 50jähriger wissen? Wenn er eine Sendung wie diese sieht ist es doch nur natürlich, dass er gegen Killerspiele ist. Wir wissen es besser (oder sind wenigstens der Meinung). Wenn wir wirklich etwas gegen die "Killerspiel-Hysterie" machen wollen, dann müssen wir unsere Sicht der Dinge offen darlegen. Darum bin ich voll und ganz von der Idee einer "Gamerslobby" begeistert. Wenn die Leute erfahren was ein Computerspiel ist, dann kann auch eine sinnvolle Diskusion entstehen. Ob dann solche "Killerspiel" Aussagen noch haltbar wären wage ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln.
mfg He11banan


----------



## STF (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Also ich muss Metalgery73 auch zustimmen, denn ich seh es genauso!!!

Ich mache mir auch immer nen übelsten Kopf wegen "unserer" Gesellschaft.
Aber ich glaube ändern kann man da leider nicht viel.
Menschen die "Arschlöcher" sind, kann man das auch nicht einfach abgewöhnen.

Es heisst zwar auch wenn Menschen gemeinsam in Not sind ist die Solidarität größer, aber ich glaube das stimmt auch nur bedingt. 



Thema Frontal21:

Also komplett verteufeln möchte ich dieses Magazin auch nicht, aber manche Themen sind schon an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Das kommt aber bei vielen anderen "Medien" die als "seriös" gelten auch schonmal vor. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit.
Und die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sender nur als TV für Oma & Opa zu bezeichnen finde ich auch falsch.
Aber egal, soll jeder selbst schauen was er für richtig & wichtig hält.


----------



## Luccah (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Die sollen doch alle mal ihre Wahrnehmungen überprüfen! Es ist so einfach in Zeiten hoher Arbeitslosigkeit und steigender Perspektivenlosigkeit (und somit das stete ansteigen von Kriminalität und Gewalt) den schwarzen Peter den Spielern und den Developern  zuzuschieben!     Solange immer mehr  Gelder für die Jugend  und Bildung eingespart werden, es nicht genügend Arbeitsplätze gibt sollten so armselige, zudem schlecht informierte Politiker wie dieser die Fehler lieber in ihrer Politik suchen. 
Zudem sollten die endlich  akzeptieren ,das Spiele bereits als Gesellschaftliches Gut  lange ethabliert sind und da kann  keiner von denen was dran machen !  
Zudem sollten die endlich mal selber zocken, um nicht diese unfundierten Statements vom Stapel zu lassen !


----------



## Snakemutha (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				He11banan am 21.06.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme ein mal an, dass wir, die hier in diesem Thread posten alle in gewissen Massen Killerspiel-Spiele spielen. .............................................................................................................................................................................................. Wenn die Leute erfahren was ein Computerspiel ist, dann kann auch eine sinnvolle Diskusion entstehen. Ob dann solche "Killerspiel" Aussagen noch haltbar wären wage ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln.
> mfg He11banan



Diese Generation von Politikern muss einfach wegsterben, vorher passiert da nichts in deren Köpfen.
Asche zu Asche, Staub zu Staub.......


----------



## Wok-Wurst (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Diese Poltiker sollten sich endlich mal mit wichtigen Sachen beschäftigen und sich nicht immer irgendwelche Klischees herauspicken um damit auf Wählerfang zu gehen!    
Sollten sich lieber mal darum kümmern, dass zum Beispiel in allen Bundesländern das gleiche Abi geschrieben wird (zumindest der sollte Leistungsanspruch gleich sein)!


----------



## MrBigX (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Snakemutha am 21.06.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> He11banan am 21.06.2006 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die wegsterben passiert in deren Köpfen aber auch nicht mehr viel  
Das Problem ist nicht wer momentan an der Macht ist, das Problem liegt vielmehr darin, was die anderen sich bieten lassen.


----------



## Anno1972 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Wok-Wurst am 21.06.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Poltiker sollten sich endlich mal mit wichtigen Sachen beschäftigen und sich nicht immer irgendwelche Klischees herauspicken um damit auf Wählerfang zu gehen!
> Sollten sich lieber mal darum kümmern, dass zum Beispiel in allen Bundesländern das gleiche Abi geschrieben wird (zumindest der sollte Leistungsanspruch gleich sein)!



Das ist wohl kaum die Aufgabe eines Innenministers (sondern der Kultusministerkonferenz), schon gar nicht eines Landesministers...

Aber Schünemann fällt wirklich nicht gerade durch Glanztaten auf, irgendwie scheint der nicht so recht zu wissen, wie er seine Zeit füllen soll. Vor ein paar Monaten hat er jedem Lehrer in Niedersachsen ein Schreiben zukommen lassen, in dem er seine Interpretation von Beamtenbestechung und seine Vorstellungen von Prävention darstellt. Es gab keinen konkreten Anlass für die Aktion, und die Kosten würde ich mal auf ca. 10 000€ schätzen - für nix und wieder nix...


----------



## Ghost19 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Jo ich weiss nicht warum die Deutschen Politker dort ihre Energie verschwenden wie USK und gegen killer spiele, denke Deutschland hat wichtigere Probleme und das nicht zu wenig.Bin zwar kein deutscher aber bin trozdem Politisch informiert und finde wenn sich jemand ein (Killerspiel) kauft ist es seine sache.
Bin zwar sowieso schon über 18 aber finde sowas unnötiges.Achja eurer Politiker sind sowieso gut, weil die sagen sie müssen Arbeitsplätze schaffen, die Poliker selber können gar nix bewirken den das liegt an der Industrie warum es sehr vielen schlecht geht.Die versuchen sehr viel Automatisieren und brauchen dadurch wenige leute. Das ist die traurige wahrheit in Europa aber keiner will das sehen und hören.


----------



## ToxicDude (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.06.2006 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



*ironie* Endlich mal ein Politiker, der weiss, wovon er spricht ! *ironie aus*

Irgendwie weiss ich nicht, interessiert das Thema überhaupt noch einen ?!? Alle paar Monate taucht ein Experte/Poltiker auf der mal wieder was gegen den aktuellen Jugendschutz und die Killerspiele brüllt - was in das eine Ohr hinein saust, beim anderen wieder heraus. Die meisten die ich kenne (inkl. mir) ordern ihre Games eh nur noch im Ausland - von daher würde mich so ein generelles Verbot nicht mal im Ansatz jucken.

Das einzigste was mich freuen würde ist, dass ein Industriezweig in Deutschland den Bach runter gehen würde. Herrlich... nur für einen Moment möchte ich das Dumme Gesicht der Politiker sehen, wenn sie verzweifelt dann diese "Arbeitsplatzzerstörungswut" dank "Zensur" erklären wollen


----------



## ich98 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



> Von nach seinen Informationen 3.500 geprüften Spielen sei nur bei 23 Titeln die Verbreitung untersagt worden - laut Schünemann ein Beispiel für die Unglaubwürdigkeit des Kontrollgremiums.


  

klar und wenn sie ungerechtfertigterweise 500 Spiele verboten hätten fände er die USK gut.   



> "Er möchte also Spiele verbieten, die in Deutschland ohnehin nicht verkauft werden und andererseits der USK stärker auf die Finger sehen, man müsse 'von Zeit zu Zeit kontrollieren, ob die das vernünftig machen.'"


clever der Mann   



> "Inspiriert hätten ihn zu dem Vorstoß Recherchen des ZDF-Magazins 'Frontal 21'".



Noch Fragen?


----------



## Copernicus (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Was sind Killerspiele denn überhaupt?

Spiele, in denen man verzweifelt versucht seinen eigenes Leben zu retten, aber immer mehr Gegner kommen?(Shooter)

Spiele, in denen riesige Menschenmassen mit einem Schlag ausgelöscht werden?(Strategie)

Spiele, in denen Menschen bei Unfällen, die durch den Spieler verursacht wurden, sterben?(Rennspiele)


Die sollten erstmal sagen, WAS sie überhaupt meinen!!!


Ich spiele am Tag vll. 8-10 Stunden und am Wochenende täglich bis zu 15.... mit hat es noch nicht geschadet! Keine Mordgedanken, kein Leistungsabfall...usw.

Außerdem habe ich bestimmt 75% meiner Englischkenntnisse durch das Spielen englischer Demos(hauptsächlich Shooter) erworben, da ich an diese Spiele sonst nicht drankomme... Das ganze hat auch positives!!!

Achja, nochwas:

Solche Spiele machen nicht aggresssiv, sondern werden(unteranderem) von aggressiven Leuten gespielt!!!
Ist doch besser, als wenn sie auf die Strasse rausrennen und da jemanden erschießen...!


Mfg Copernicus


----------



## memphis76 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Copernicus am 21.06.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Spiele machen nicht aggresssiv, sondern werden(unteranderem) von aggressiven Leuten gespielt!!!] [/quote ]
> Würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen - auch wenn Du das "unter anderem" dort stehen hast. Dies würd ja zunehmenst bedeuten, dass (IMO zu viele) Leute aggressiv sind, die solche Spiele spielen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass bislang noch niemand gesagt oder detailliert dargelegt hat, was überhaupt mit "Killerspiele" gemeint ist, soll doch auch mal belegt werden, dass die Art von Spielen - welche auch immer das sein sollen - überhaupt aggressiv machen.
> ...


----------



## ST1m0 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Tssst ein altes Thema !! Aber schön zu sehen das es noch Leute gibt die sich darüber aufregen.


----------



## Occulator (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				OttOXBerlin am 20.06.2006 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> nach einer durchzechten Nacht mit Oblivion werde ich müde und penne direkt vorm PC ein... dann träume ich davon wie ich Daedra und andere Dämonen umhaue, Schätze einsammle und Welten rette...
> 
> Gelte ich jetzt als "potenzieller Gewalttäter" ???
> 
> JA, denn ich habe mich ja nicht unter kontrolle... habs nicht geschaft ins Bett zu kommen... Indiziert Oblivion!...



omg ein Massenmörder!
Sag bloß du zielst mim Bogen auch noch aufn Kopf der Daedra? Weist du denn nicht: Laut eines anderen Ministers 



Spoiler



Beckstein wer sonst  


 tun das nämlich nur Auftragsmörder und Videospieler ^^

Ich frage mich warum nicht auch noch das PCG-Forum indiziert wird. Is schließlich die größte Attentätervereinigung Mitteleuropas oder? Attentäter, Aggro-Menschen, Auftragskiller, Massenmörder .... alle landen sie hier, is doch klar oder?

Ich weis das hatten wir schon sooo oft, aber ich will endlich mal ne Definition von "Killerspiel(e)" von nem Politiker hören


----------



## Sensenbrenner (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Bonkic am 20.06.2006 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > "Inspiriert hätten ihn zu dem Vorstoß Recherchen des ZDF-Magazins 'Frontal 21'"
> 
> 
> 
> keine weiteren fragen.



Ich hätte noch weitere Fragen:

Warum regen die sich eigentlich nicht darüber auf, dass vorgestern Abend auf N24 während der Dokumentation "Sexualität des Menschen" gezeigt wurde, wie sich die Vagina einer Frau beim Orgasmus verhält? 

Das war astreines pornographisches Bildmaterial, was es da zu sehen gab.   

In Dokumentationen über den 2. WK werden auch sehr gerne Kopf- und Genickschüsse, sowie andere Hinrichtungsformen gezeigt.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist das nicht so schlimm, weil die Bilder ja meist in schwarz-weiß gehalten sind und die Qualität relativ schlecht ist.

Was ich damit sagen will?

Die junge Generation wird schon während des ganz normalen Fernsehprogramms mit Sex und Gewalt überflutet. Sicher gehören Spiele mit brutalen Gewaltdarstellungen nicht in Kinderhände, aber man sollte sich dann doch auch mal über das Fernehprogramm Gedanken machen und nicht immer nur die "pösen Computerspiele" als gewaltförnderndes Medium anprangern...


----------



## Occulator (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Für alle die sich noch nie den Artikel von Frontal 21 angesehen oder durchgelesen haben
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/19/0,1872,2211475,00.html und
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/9/0,1872,2211945,00.html

Ein paar Schmankerl


> Im Mittelpunkt der menschenverachtenden Spiele wie "Doom 3", "Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance", "Resident Evil" oder "Silent Scope 3" geht es um die realistische Darstellung von Auftragsmorden, Morden mit Kettensägen oder das grausame Verstümmeln von Frauen.





> Das Gemetzel ist beliebt bei Jugendlichen: Stundenlanges "Splattern", wie das Verstümmeln von Opfern in der Computerszene genannt wird, ist die einzige Handlung.





> Sie soll sich bewährt haben? Ein Hohn bei Spielen wie "Hit Man Contracts": Sinnloses Morden im Sanatorium ist hier Spielinhalt.


Jaja "Hit Man" nicht vielleicht "Hitman"   


> Die Metzel-Spiele sind überall im Handel und in den Hitlisten ganz oben. In den Kaufhäusern wird aggressiv dafür geworben.





> "Now Shot, you are the greatest", heißt es in einem der Spiele: Du bist der Größte, ein perverses Lob für einen gezielten Mord.


Omfg die können aber dollesch Enklidsch   


> Blutfontänen und Todesschreie sind die einzige Handlung des Killerspiels. Unbedenklich ab 18, das ist die Ausrede der USK. Für den Jugendschutz macht sie alleine den Handel verantwortlich. Hilse weiter: "Wir reden auch bei 'Mortal Kombat' über Erwachsene, und nicht über eine Jugendgefahr. Ich muss das noch einmal sagen, weil sie immer wieder sagen, die Spiele beinhalten dies und jenes. Es ist die Frage: Darf man diesen Inhalt Erwachsenen zumuten!"


Ein Hoch  auf die USK! die haben es verstanden


----------



## m019283 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Achtung Sarkasmus!

Ich finde es absolut Grausam in Bayern zu sein. Da hängen überall Kreuze mit einem Menschen drauf herum. Was soll ich meinen 5 Jahre alten Neffen dazu sagen, das die Bayern da überall Bildnisse eines gekreuzigten haben? Ich bin besorgt! Regt das nicht meinen Neffen dazu an irgendwann jemanden zu entführen und ihn an ein Kreuz zu Nageln?

Darf ich meinem Neffen Schach beibringen? Immerhin wird da verherrlicht das da mit einem Bauern ein König gestürzt werden kann! Regt das nicht im Endeffekt dazu an das es jeden vorbehalten ist eine Regierung zu stützen? Noch dazu ist Schach Real, ich stütze den König mit meiner eigenen Hand, und nicht per Klick. 

Ich finde es absolut toll wie sich die Politiker um uns Sorgen und mit solchen Aussagen glänzen: 
[quelle Frontal Beitrag] 
„Es ist die Frage: Darf man diesen Inhalt Erwachsenen zumuten!"
Ich wünsche mir mehr Politiker die sich solche Fragen, in Bezug auf so wichtige Dinge stellen. Schließlich kommt es aus der Geschichte Deutschlands, das Politiker für das Volk entscheiden und nach bestem Wissen sagen was gut für einen ist.

Es ist vollkommen ausgeschlossen, das Soziale Ungerechtigkeit,  Leistungsdruck, Zukunftsangst oder Armut für Gewaltverbrechen verantwortlich sind. Es sind die Computerspiele, denn es ist ja Beweiß genug das der Schütze von Erfurt solche Computerspiele gespielt hat. 

Was kann die Politik also tun? Ganz einfach, Musik, Bilder, Spiele im allgemeinen, Fernsehen und einfach alles was irgendwie Emotionen wecken kann verbieten.


Und nun ernsthaft

Es wird ein Sündenbock gesucht.
Dieser Frontalbeitrag war nicht sachlich.
Irgendwie ist es doch immer so, das eher ältere konservative meinen zu Wissen was gut oder schlecht ist. Sie kennen die Jugend einfach nicht, und das stelle ich hier mal in den Raum.
Was ist wohl verlockender? 
„Doom 3 ist voll krass, da Spritzt das Blut nur so“ oder
„Doom 3 ist so Krass das wurde sogar verboten  “

Die Jungendlichen die ich kenne würden beim zweiten erst recht versuchen an das Spiel heran zu kommen und mit den neuen Medien ist das auch kein großes Problem.

Was ist schlimmer? 
Auf N24 wieder 20 Tote nach einem Anschlag zu sehen, oder einen bei Counterstrike umzuschießen?
Auf ARD wieder mal ein Foto zu sehen wie ein Soldat einen „Gefangenen“ misshandelt, oder
einen mein Mortal Combat aufs mal zu hauen?
Zu Sehen wie zwei voll besetzte Flugzeuge in Wolkenkratzer Fliegen, oder sich von hinten an ein paar Pixel heranzuschleichen und diese zu „erwürgen“

Die frage ist nicht ob Computerspiele gewalttätige Inhalte haben, sondern ob diese Inhalte Gewalttaten anregen. Ich finde nein.

Mfg Siggi


----------



## WarofDeath (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Tun sie auch nicht.

Ansich wären wir doch alle potentielle Mörder und Straftäter.

Aber sagt mir mal eins.
Warum ist Löwenzahn mit Peter lustig USK: 18, wobei unsere kleinen doch nur lernen könnten.
Weil die Menschen einfach defeintiv sind sich das anzusehen.
Warum war ein Spiel ab 6 freigegeben, wenn da solche Sätze drin vorkamen wie: "Du *** ich mach dich fertig..."

Die Regierung hat einmal wieder nichts zu tun.

Gewalt entsteht nicht durch Killerspiele. Gewalt entsteht nur durch die Ohnmacht der Jugendliche.
Mal Hand aufs Herz.
Wieviele Arbeitslose jugendliche gibt es?
Gewalt entsteht aus Verzweiflung. Warum ist der junge Mann in Erfurt durchgedreht?

- Er sollte von der Schule geworfen werden.
- Er hatte keine Zukunftsaussichten mehr.
- Er hat ansich Hilfe gebraucht und von allen Seiten musste er böse Dinge einstecken.

Das er CS gezockt hat war reiner Zufall, er hätte genau so gut Sims spielen können.

Im übrigen, wegen dem Schachbeispiel.

Du musst da gar nicht so weit gehen.
Nehmen wir das Märchen Rotkäppchen, die 7 Geislein, Peter und der Wolf, Schneewittchen.

"Dem Wolf wird der Bauch aufgeschnitten", "der Wolf fraß sechs der Geislein und legte ihre kleinen Beinchen auf die Fensterbank", "Peter wurde vom Wolf gefressen, weil er geloggen hatte", "Die böse Stiefmutter versuchte sie zu ersticken, vergiften, erstechen (das mit dem Kamm)."

Tja und wir sind dennoch alle Normal.


----------



## Nuguns (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Mal wieder ist Frontal 21 in Aktion getreten. Ich hasse diese Sendung, denn sowas gabs schonmal, allerdings is dies ja lustigerweise von dem Teamspeakzusammenschnitt verarscht worden... Naja auf jeden Fall sind dieser Kinderschutzheinis, oder auch einfach Anti-Spieler echt nervig.


----------



## voliant (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				WarofDeath am 22.06.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Tun sie auch nicht.
> 
> Ansich wären wir doch alle potentielle Mörder und Straftäter.
> 
> ...



ginge es nur um ein paar märchen, wäre es sicherlich nicht erwähnenswert.
oder nehmt die grieschische mythologie, was da abgeht is heftiger als das was auf dem monitor gezeigt wird. und die stories werden in der schule behandelt.......

und das hier auch grundsätzliches zu unserem staat gesagt wird, zeigt mir zumindest, das sich demokratie halt doch auszahlt.

aber ohne hernn schünemann zu nahe tretten zu wollen, wer als mitglied einer schützenbruderschaft auf nem schützenfest hingeht, und auf ein artengeschütztes tier ballert, und das womöglich noch besoffen.... dass lässt tief blicken.


ich sags nochmals.... es ist an der zeit uns durch einen eigenen verein und lobby endlich mal gehör zu verschaffen, und diese leidigen diffamierungen endlich paroli zu bieten.
denn es kann ja wohl nicht angehn, dass sich ein innenminister zu etwas äußert, von dem er keine ahnung hat..... das er ne meinung hat, is ja ok, aber sich ein urteil über eine gruppe von freizeitspielern zu erlauben, die er nicht mal kennt, ist die höhe: denn, und auch das ist teil der realität, das nicht alle von uns sich mit "killerspielen" in ihrer freizeit beschäftigen.

und der vergleich mit der doku hinkt.... eine dokumentation beschäftigt sich mit themen, die so real sind, das es weh tun kann!!! und mal ehrlich..... n nackter busen, oder eine so gezeigte vagina, das is doch nu wirklich heute kein grund die allgegenwärtigen sogennanten sittenwächter auf den plan zu rufen.
wenn ich daran denke was es für ein bohei um tuttifrutti gab, lachhaft.

denn und hier seh ich einen grundkonsens in den beiträgen, die hier geschrieben wurden, eins steht fest: sogenannte killerspiele sind NICHT der oder das entscheidende, das jemand ausrastet. das die dargestellte gewalt in spielen durchaus problematisch sein kann, will ich weder bejahen noch verneinen, das ist ein subjektiver eindruck, der bei jedem einzelnen entsteht....

aber und das hat mich am meisten gestört, wurden auch bei dem beitrag von frontal21 szenen aus games gezeigt, die nicht auf dem pc verfügbar sind, sondern reine konsolenspiele darstellten... und diese blöden und stumpfsinnigen klopperspiele kann man nun wirklich nicht mit games alà hl2 in bezug setzten. und das sich die damen und herren noch immer an counterstrike reiben, zeigt mir nur zu deutlich, dass denen der sinn für das spiel einfach fehlt: es ist ein hochgradig kommunikatives game, in der sich spielergemeinschaften zum sportlichen wettstreit treffen, um ihren spass an einem hobby ausdruck zu geben, dass jenseits staatlicher oder kommunaler freizeitangebote weit hinausgeht.

mfg
hf&gl


----------



## Trancemaster (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Gnaaaa - jetzt nehmt dieses fiese schmalzige Grinsen endlich von der Titelseite - diese 



Spoiler



Niete


hat hier schon viel zuviel Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen....


----------



## ST1m0 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				Trancemaster am 22.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Gnaaaa - jetzt nehmt dieses fiese schmalzige Grinsen endlich von der Titelseite - diese
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau kann die Fresse auch nimm sehen!!!!
Sonst lauf ich noch Amok


----------



## alphachris (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Tja .. offensichtlich schaffen es diese streckenweise unbekannten Politiker sich wieder Gehör zu verschafen! Diese Leute sind unwichtig, gehen in der Presse gänzlich unter und machen somit nur mal Wirbel! Wenn ich jetzt auf die Strasse gehe, und im Namen der Partei "XXX" sagen würde, "Rentnern müsste man die Rente streichen weil .. " dann hätte ich als unwichtige kleine Politikersau, die keiner kennt, sofort Gehör und mein dümmliches Grinsen ist ebenfalls überall zusehen. Ich geniese Publicity und ähnliches .. Leute, dieser kleine Politikerwurm kann nichts, rein garnichts anrichten, außer einen Ruf gegen "uns" zu verteilen, der fast schon, wenn es eine Art Lobby von uns gäbe, an Rufmord kommt! Vielleicht wärs ihm ja lieber, wir gehen auf die Strasse mit echten Waffen, knallen uns die Birne mit Alkohol zu und spritzen uns die Drogen in den Leib, dann könnte man ja auch über nen Amoklauf reden ... ?! Wenn es das ist, was als alternative angeboten wird zum zocken?! Weiss net, was sie wollen, die Herren Politiker. Was schlagen sie uns denn mal wieder vor!? Ist es nicht eben diese Sache die uns zusammenschweisst, auch wenn wir uns virtuell die Schädel vom Torso knallen? Wir haben einHobby ohne durch zu knallen, viele von uns sind Familien Väter oder Mütter. Sind beruflich tätig und auch ein Teil geht in die Schule etc. Es sind meiner ansicht nach Eltern, die in solchen Fällen, die Aufsichtspflicht verletzten (könnten) und ins besondere das Umfeld, das von Politikern wie diesem Hernn da geschaffen wurde. Ich hätte ja ne Lösung dieses Problems Herr zu werden, aber ichfürchte ich habe zu lange BF2 gezockt und dies könnte man gegen mich verwenden .. LACH LACH LACH!!!


----------



## voliant (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.06.2006 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




seht ihr jetzt was ich meine???

wir regen uns über den auf, haben aber keine stimme, mit der wir als spieler uns gehör verschaffen können !!!!

und solange das so ist, ist es halt so, das sich politiker/innen aus der 2.ten reihe mit undifferenzierten aussagen gehör verschaffen, und uns als 

1.)  konsumenten und käufern -die mit erwerb von spielen arbeitsplätze sichern helfen und neue schaffen- diskreditieren
und
2.)  jeden, egal ob jugendlich oder nicht, der sich "ballerspiele" kauft, in den ruch eines potenziellen verbrechers stellt.

das politiker manchmal nicht wissen was sie tun ist ja bekannt, aber die unverfrohenheit mit der der auch noch seine unwissenheit zur schau stellt, läßt mich was den wählerwillen angeht, leider an der vernunft des wähler nicht minder zweifeln.......

hinzukommt, dass der auch noch per verfassung nur seinem gewissen verpflichtet ist, NICHT aber dem wähler -also dem souverän.

wäre herr minister schünemann statt seinem gewissen seinem wähler verpflichtet, und alle anderen auch... dann säh die sache schon anderst aus.

liebe redakteure von pcgames und den anderen magazinen:

stellt den mann zur rede!!!!
er soll uns rede und antwort stehen, wie er zu sowas kommt !!!


----------



## Powerhero (22. Juni 2006)

*Klappt doch schon ganz gut mit der Prävention...*

... denn CDWOW, meines Wissens nach z. Zt. Deutschlands günstigster Anbieter für unzensierte Games, hat mir heute präventiv mal meine Bestellung von Hitman Blood Money storniert.

Auf Anfrage hin wurde von der Geschäftsleitung beschlossen, ganz präventiv an *keinen *Deutschen mehr ein Ü18 Game auszuliefern, auch wenn er, so wie ich, schon Ü40 ist und guten Willens wäre, das auch via Perso - Kopie nachzuweisen...

Ich sehe mich schon in naher Zukunft einmal pro Monat nach Holland fahren, um mich dort mit Games einzudecken und zu hoffen, daß demnächst die Spürhunde an der Grenze nicht auch auf *Killerspiele *abgerichtet werden.   

...jaja, ich weiß, es gibt auch noch Okaysoft (für den doppelten Preis)...


----------



## annon11 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Klappt doch schon ganz gut mit der Prävention...*

Ich war heute von der Schule aus im Landtag-Niedersachsen.Da war dieser Uwe Schünemann auch.Junge,junge, der kann ziemlich überzeugend wirken. :-o Sber ich hoffe mal das bringen sie nicht durch.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Klappt doch schon ganz gut mit der Prävention...*

@PCGames: Es wäre durchaus angebracht die News zu aktualisieren. Inzwischen hat der Herstellerverband einen offenen Brief verfasst, wie man u.a. bei der Konkurrenz nachlesen kann.



> Der Bundesverband Interaktive Unterhaltungssoftware, zu dem die großen in Deutschland tätigen Spielepublisher wie EA und Take 2 gehören, kontert die Forderungen jetzt in einem offenen Brief:   "Die vom Niedersächsischen Innenminister Schünemann jüngst wiederholte Forderung eines „Herstellungsverbotes von so genannten Killerspielen“ ist aus Sicht der Industrie kontraproduktiv und steht im Widerspruch zu den Feststellungen der Jugendschutzverantwortlichen auf Bundes- und Länderebene.    Das deutsche Jugendschutzniveau im Bereich der Computer- und Videospiele ist weltweit vorbildlich und auch effektiv. Die Neuregelungen nach der jüngsten Novelle des Jugendschutzgesetzes haben sich in der Praxis bewährt. Hierüber sind sich sowohl die Jugendbehörden der Länder als auch die Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien einig (Laut Pressemeldung des USK-Beirats vom 5. Mai 2005).    Die aktuellen Regelungen und Mechanismen des Jugendschutzgesetzes scheinen dem Niedersächsischen Innenministerium allerdings nur unzureichend bekannt zu sein. So unterliegt man offenkundig der irrigen Vorstellung, die USK sei eine Selbstkontrolle der Anbieter von Computer- Videospielen. Dies ist definitiv nicht der Fall. Es ist ausdrücklich darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Alterskennzeichnungen der USK einen Verwaltungsakt der Obersten Landesjugendbehörden der Länder darstellen. Die USK selbst ist eine von der Industrie unabhängige Institution eines freien Trägers der Jugend- und Sozialarbeit.    Im Beirat der USK sind Vertreter des Bundesjugendministeriums und der Obersten Landesjugendbehörden ebenso präsent wie Vertreter der Kirchen, der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien, von Jugendämtern, aus der Wissenschaft, aus Jugendorganisationen und der Industrie. Die Alterseinstufungen selbst werden vom Gutachtergremium der USK gemeinsam mit dem ständigen Vertreter der Obersten Landesjugendbehörden vorgenommen. Der Staat ist über Obersten Landesjugendbehörden der Länder jederzeit in die inhaltliche Bewertung der Spielinhalte involviert. Dies gilt selbstverständlich auch für die Obersten Landesjugendbehörde des Landes Niedersachsen. Es besteht seitens der Industrie kein Zweifel an der sachlichen Kompetenz der Obersten Landesjugendbehörden in Fragen des Jugendschutzes. Aus unserer Sicht ist eine weitergehende inhaltliche Kontrolle von Computer- und Videospielen durch staatliche Institutionen ist weder tatsächlich vorstellbar noch rechtlich durchsetzbar.    Innenminister Schünemann geht auch von falschen Voraussetzungen aus, wenn er meint, dass die so genannten Killerspiele unkontrolliert über das Internet herunter geladen werden können. Für Jugendliche nicht geeignete Computer- und Videospiele werden von den Anbietern nur auf Datenträgern über den Einzelhandel angeboten. Die wenigen Download-Plattformen, die bereits heute Spiele ohne Jugendfreigabe anbieten, tun dies in geschlossenen Benutzergruppen mit Altersverifikationssystemen. Spiele ohne Jugendfreigabe können somit nur über illegale Downloads an Jugendliche gelangen. Um dies nachhaltig zu verhindern, unterstützt die Industrie die erfolgreiche Arbeit der Gesellschaft zur Verfolgung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen e.V (GVU).    Ein grundsätzliches Herstellungs- oder Verbreitungsverbot von Spieleinhalten, die für Jugendliche nicht geeignet sind, halten wir für unangemessen und angesichts der internationalen Ausrichtung unserer Branche auch für lebensfremd. Die in Deutschland oft als Killerspiele bezeichneten Ego-Shooter sind bei Erwachsenen im In- und Ausland durchaus beliebt. Im Kern muss es deshalb darum gehen, den altersgerechten Einsatz von Computer- und Videospielen im privaten Umfeld der Kinder und Jugendlichen sicherzustellen. Diesbezüglich engagiert sich die Industrie über der Alterskennzeichnung und einsprechenden Informationsmaterialien der Anbieter. Ferner bieten die Hardwareplattformen der neusten Generation Alterseinstellungsmöglichkeiten, die ein Abspielen von ungeeigneten Inhalten verhindern."


----------



## alphachris (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Klappt doch schon ganz gut mit der Prävention...*



			
				Powerhero am 22.06.2006 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ... denn CDWOW, meines Wissens nach z. Zt. Deutschlands günstigster Anbieter für unzensierte Games, hat mir heute präventiv mal meine Bestellung von Hitman Blood Money storniert.
> 
> Auf Anfrage hin wurde von der Geschäftsleitung beschlossen, ganz präventiv an *keinen *Deutschen mehr ein Ü18 Game auszuliefern, auch wenn er, so wie ich, schon Ü40 ist und guten Willens wäre, das auch via Perso - Kopie nachzuweisen...
> 
> ...




Ganz klarer fall .. egal wie sie es verbieten und untergraben wollen .. USA ist der markt für alles und dort bezieh ich es her! ob nun verboten (oh nein auweia) oder gar mit harten strafen gedroht (rtcw ... oh nein .. bitte nicht?!) was wollen die? ich besorg mir die games ob es denen passt oder net .. die hindern mich in keinster weise an der beschaffung der games. so intollerant und konsequent die gegen diese "killergames" vorgehn, umso konsequenter werde ich mir die games beschaffen! mit jedem verbot mehr werd ich aktiver in dem fall! und die games landen dann auch so auf dem deutschenmarkt ... manchmal kotzt mich es nur noch an. und ich bin nun wirklich nicht gegen dieses land, doch deren politiker machen es einem auch leicht, die regeln bei dem ersten schritt nach draußen zu brechen! Leute .. Verbote haben uns doch nochnie abgeschreckt die games zu beziehen .. warum sollte dies nun anders werden?? lasst den heini da labern, lasst sie verbote aussprechen usw. wie sie wllen! die games landen auf dem deutschen markt!! GARANTIERT!!!!!


----------



## Powerhero (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Klappt doch schon ganz gut mit der Prävention...*



			
				alphachris am 23.06.2006 06:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Powerhero am 22.06.2006 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STF (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Klappt doch schon ganz gut mit der Prävention...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.06.2006 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @PCGames: Es wäre durchaus angebracht die News zu aktualisieren. Inzwischen hat der Herstellerverband einen offenen Brief verfasst, wie man u.a. bei der Konkurrenz nachlesen kann.



Genau, hab erst gedacht ich selbst hätte bei euch die News übersehen.

Also ich finde es schon wichtig.

Dann bekommt halt Nali die Lohrbeeren!


----------



## STF (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				voliant am 22.06.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> liebe redakteure von pcgames und den anderen magazinen:
> 
> stellt den mann zur rede!!!!
> er soll uns rede und antwort stehen, wie er zu sowas kommt !!!




Dafür wäre ich auch.  
Und auch die anderen Pappnasen, die immer wieder mal solche Sprüche von sich geben.

Ich muss mich auch verantworten wenn ich jemanden beleidige, verhöhne oder diffamiere.


----------



## voliant (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				STF am 23.06.2006 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> voliant am 22.06.2006 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dazu nur noch soviel: 

lesst mal den beitrag von powerhero und alphachris....

die beiden haben so verdammt recht, und von mir nach holland oder belgien ist es nicht weit. es is nun mal fakt, dass wer solche games haben will sie auch bekommen kann, egal woher. ich frage mich, wann nehmen wir mal ein unverkrampfteres verhältniss zu solchen themen an, und wann wird auch der letzte in der provinz begreifen, das solche games nicht der untergang des abendlandes sind, sonder heute schon teils kultstatus haben, und sich eine VERANTWORTLICHE UND IHRER VERANTWORTUNG bewusste gemeinschaft schon lange gebildet hat. allein die antwort der hersteller, auch hier im forum nachzulesen beweisst ja schon, aus welchem personenkreis sich die indizierungsstelle zusammensetzt. 

ABER, da ist nicht ein E-Sportler drin vertreten. und das heisst nichts anderes, als das wir als onlinespieler denen noch suspekter als die pds sind, die ja bekanntlich von verfassungsschutz observiert wird.

HALLOOOOO DA DRAUSSEN: ADENAUER IST TOD und wir leben seit 16 jahren wiedervereinigt !!! ok, mit problemen, aber wiedervereinigt.

nur weil es in der politik gerade mächtig knirscht, ist diese debatte/forderung sowas von fehl am platze, dass ich nur verwundert den kopf schütteln kann.

wenn mir jemals ein politiker nachhaltig bewiesen hat wie weltfremd er agitieren kann -ja den ausdruck gebrauche ich bewusst - dann herr schünemann.

ich kann mir nur jedesmal an den kopf fassen was jugendschutz angeht. der ist europaweit mit am restriktivsten, und steckt doch voller widersprüche...
beispiel: mit 16 dürfen die in die kneipe bis 24:00 uhr und saufen, aber im supermarkt kein bier kaufen.
die dürfen mit 16 rauchen, was bekanntlich zum tode führen kann, raucht aber eine/r n joint hat er/sie die staatsanwaltschaft am hacken

da streichen die kommunen und landtage die gelder für jugendeinrichtungen zusammen das es kracht, und wundern sich dann anschliessend, wenn diese jugendlichen, die zumeist ja sonst keine möglichkeit zum besuch solcher einrichtungen mehr haben, sich andere felder aussuchen, die mit sicherheit mehr schaden anrichten, nur um dann nach dem staat zu rufen, er solls regeln, was er selbst schon versaut hat!!

da wird in schöner regelmäßigkeit das bild von der vereinbarkeit kind-arbeit-familie beschworen und in den buntesten farben ausgeschmückt, das es fast schon psychodelisch wirkt, aber die wirklichkeit??? vergesst was ich sagen wollte, ihr wisst es selbst nur zu gut !

da wird über pisa so laut gejammert, das es zum steinerweichen ist, aber die schulen gammeln vor sich hin, der bücherbestand in den schulen ist zum kotzen, aber die schüler sind ja alle faule säcke, die zu blöd zum lernen sind. aber das 1/3 aller schulstunden ausfällt wird dabei mal locker verschwiegen, oder der anderen partei in die schuhe geschoben, siehe nrw.
und was machen die eltern?? sammeln geld, und renovieren ihre schule selber, weil der staat versagt hat, oder stellen selber referendare ein, damit wenigsten rudimentärer unterricht stattfinden kann.

da leisten schüler gemeinnützige arbeit, um geld für schulprojekte in der 3.ten welt zu sammeln, und werden dann von bundespräsidenten über den klee gelobt, aber das ändert nichts an den schulen hierzulande.
dabei st ja so ein engagement überaus lobens- und achtenswert, und hat unsere unterstützung verdient
aber vielleicht sollten die das so gesammelte geld mal ihren familienministerien in den ländern zur verfügung stellen, damit an den schulen bei ihnen zu hause sich mal etwas verbessert

und das sind nur wenige beispiele die ich hier mal aufgelistet habe

ich hab ja echt nix dagegen, dass sich politik auch mit den neuen medien und mit dem internet beschäftigt, aber -ABER dann doch bitte so, das die das auch begreifen, und nicht versuchen, aus einer falsch verstanden sorge um die ach so zarte kinderseele gleich mit der groben kelle zu agieren.
oder wie darf ich das verstehn, das prügelvideos auf handys aufgenommen der neueste schlager in der tauscherei auf schulhöfen sind, von weit schlimmeren gar nicht zu reden, während sich der um pixelblut mehr gedanken als um eine funktionierende jugendarbeit macht..... da stimmt doch die verhälltnissmäßigkeit in keinster weise mehr
und da will der was von schutz vor killerspielen erzählen, während an manchen schulen der terror realer ist, als es jedes games sein kann.

wäre ich verheiratet, und ein schüler würde meine frau als "blöde fotze" betitteln, der hätte aber ein ernsthaftes problem mit mir am hals, oder sagt der sowas etwa zu seiner mutter??? ich will ja nicht noch das thema mobbing an schulen aufgreifen, aber hier is eindeutig ein feld gegen, dass sich der herr minister mal genauer besehen sollte, aber dessen kinder gehen ja mit sicherheit wo anderst auf eine schule, an der solche probleme wohl kaum auftauchen dürften, sofern er welche hat.

-HEY HERR SCHÜNEMANN: GRIMMS MÄRCHEN GIBTS BEREITS !!

und vor allem eins muss sich mal ändern:
die verfassung muss dahingehend geändert werden, das politiker dem soverän -sprich dem bürger- und bürgerinnen verpflichtet sind, und nicht ihrem gewissen.... denn es ist an der zeit, das wir unsere damen und herren in kommunen landtagen und im bund mal ordentlich zu kontrollieren beginnen, und nicht die sich selber, denn das führt zu nichts.. nur zu lug betrug, "verarschung" und verschleierung durch die politik!!

mfg
und einen schönen tag noch

p.s.:

würde der das jetzt lesen, würde er sagen, es handele sich hierbei doch um pauschalierungen und verallgemeinerungen, da gelte es zu differenzieren.....

ja zum donnerwetter !!! differenziert der etwa ??? verallgemeinert der etwa nicht ??? und ich soll differenzierter argumentieren ??? wie differenzieret will der eigentlich misstände aufgelistet haben, bevor er schüttelfrost bekommt ???

solange der nicht einsieht, dass er selbst so handelt, wie er sich uns vorstellt, braucht der keinen spiegel, sondern einen virtuellen schlag auf den hinterkopf, um mal seine gedächtnisshalle in schwung zu versetzten, damit die mal ans arbeiten kommt, was das angeht.

seine andere politische arbeit will und kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich aus nrw bin, und mir somit kein urteil über sein wirken in niedersachsen erlauben möchte. aber jugendschutz ist bundesrecht, und da kann ich mitreden, auch wenn ich seine partei nicht gewählt habe, aber ich habe gewählt, und daher darf ich mich einmischen. obs ihn nu passt oder nicht


----------



## dervereiser (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Dem ausführlichen Beitrag zuvor ist kaum noch was hinzuzufügen.

In "Bowling for Columbine" hat Moore ja schon gezeigt, wie einfallsreich Medien und Politiker sind, wenn es um die Suche nach einer Schuldfrage gibt. 
Weil die beiden Jugendlichen Marylin Manson hörten, war der Schuldige schnell und einfach auszumachen. 
Wenn ein kausaler Zusammenhang zwischen sog. "Killerspielen" und Herumballern in einer Fußgängerzonen bestehen würde, dann müßte ich ja quasi jeden Tag in eine solche Situation kommen. Wieviele Leute spielen Spiele mit Waffen ?
Weiterhin wird  bei der ganzen Debatte vergessen, daß es wesentlich mehr volljährige Spieler gibt als nicht volljährige.

Es wäre wirklich ein Anfang, wenn unsere Politiker erst einmal ein Wort, was sie benutzen, definieren. So hängt dem Wort "Killerspiel" nur eine Emotion an, die nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun hat. Naja, da sind unsere Staatführer sowieso Meister drin.


P.S. Zudem denke ich, daß die Spieleentwickler mehr und mehr eine Spielweise belohnen, die nicht der Rambomethode entspricht, siehe Deus Ex oder Meisterdieb.


----------



## voliant (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*



			
				dervereiser am 24.06.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem ausführlichen Beitrag zuvor ist kaum noch was hinzuzufügen.
> 
> In "Bowling for Columbine" hat Moore ja schon gezeigt, wie einfallsreich Medien und Politiker sind, wenn es um die Suche nach einer Schuldfrage gibt.
> Weil die beiden Jugendlichen Marylin Manson hörten, war der Schuldige schnell und einfach auszumachen.
> ...




amerika ist nicht europa, und schon garnicht deutschland.

in amerika is das zeigen einer nackten frauenbrust in einigen bundesstaaten der usa ein verbrechen, dass nicht unter 3 jahren haft bestraft wird, aber das tragen von waffen ist dagegen eine ordnungswidrigkeit....

soviel zum thema waffen und "bowling for columbine"

von sex oder auch nur der erwähnung des wortes in der öffentlichkeit mal ganz zu schweigen.. das zum thema meinungsfreiheit
 ich will hier nun wirklich nicht polemisieren, aber es zeigt mir sehr deutlich, wie beknackt sich religion und fanatismus im angeblich freiestem lander der welt ein ständchen geben...

aber ich schweife ab

hier geht es darum, dass sich der innenminister des landes niedersachsen "erdreistet", sich im zusammenhang eines bei frontal21 gezeigten berichtes zum thema "killerspiele", dahingehend zu äussern, dass er sowas -ohne seines eingestandene verständnisses zur materie - und ohne kenntniss des berichtes,  am liebsten verbieten will.

wie lange, wie lange wollen wir uns als mündige bürger es uns eigentlich noch gefallen lassen, dass jemand der keine ahnung hat uns vorschreiben will, was wir zu tun oder lassen haben???

das er überhaupt in diesem zusammenhang auch noch von jugendschutz spricht, das ist allen ernstes die krönung!!!!

herr minister.. sie als solcher, der für die sicherheit, und die einhaltung der gesetzte in ihrem bundesland zuständig sind, sie sollten als erstes einmal darüber reflektieren, das es auch ihre zuständigkeit ist, gewalt VON ALLEN seiten einzugrenzen und zu bekämpfen!!!!!

und nicht aus unkenntniss heraus menschen zu verbrechern zu stempeln, die nix anderes wollen als friedlich-schiedlich von zuhause aus mit freunden im internet ne partie zocken.

auch wenn es ihnen nicht passen sollte, aber ich für meinen teil rechne rechte gewalt als schwerwigender ein, als ihnen lieb sein kann. und ich bin wahrlich kein linker aktivist, dem sie den verfassungschutz auf den hals hetzen brauchen, nur weil er eine andere position als die ihre vertritt. aber was dem staate hilft und nicht von links kommt, da war der staat ja von jeher blind.

ich hab mich mit rudolf augstein sozialisiert und bin mit dem "spiegel" groß geworden

das sie aber der meinung sind, das sogenannte killerspiele zu den größten gefahren der jugend heute zählen, und erst ein verbot selbiger zu einer befriedung und zu innerem frieden innerhalb deutschlands führen kann -ich gebrauche nur ungern das wort führen- das ist aus meiner sicht mehr als trügerisch.

denn es ist eine verfehlte jugend- und schulpolitik, die zu mehr problemen führt, als lehrer und sozialarbeiter in der lage sind zu beseitigen.
aber sowas is ja als christlich-demokratischer politiker nicht ihr metier..

sagen sie mal.... wo sind sie denn bitteschön christlich, wenn ihnen das wohl unserer kinder schon so dermassen am a**** vorbeigeht, das sie nur um des haushaltes eines landes willen jedwege jugendarbeit einstellen und die jugend ob ihrer sparpläne einfach hängen lassen???
sie beklagen ja doch die unzulänglichkeit der jugendarbeit auch....


 und was tun sie??? streichen, nix als streichen..... na klasse, das nenn ich mal ne christliche leistung, ein thema durch verhinderung von folgekosten wegrationalisieren

meine herren, wer hat sie eigentlich sozialisiert?
und dann gehen sie auch noch hin, und wollen den jugendlichen -sorry, da hab ich n fehler drin, sondern den jungen erwachsenen, die wählen dürfen und sollen, so ihre vorstellung -  ein hobby nehmen, das sie sowieso nicht verstehen können oder wollen, weil sie nicht bereit und willens sind sich mit der thematik auseinanderzusetzten????

das nenn ich dann ein suuuuperverständniss zur politik herstellen

wissen sie herr minister.. ich bin 42 -zwar nicht verheiratet, und hab auch wissentlich keine kinder, aber was sie da von sich geben, das würde in der kölschen politik mit sicherheit n wagen im rosenmontagszug abgeben....

kommen sie mal bitte auf den boden der tatsachen, machen sie sich schlau, anstatt dumm daher zu reden, und dann können wir dieses thema gerne diskutieren.

ABER solange sie sich nicht auch nur damit beschäftigen.. sorry, solange sind sie kein ansprechpartner für uns gamer.

denn sie haben sich selbst diskreditiert

mfg
voliant
[WP]_Marauder(GER)
hauke pütz

p.s.
bin ich froh, das ich rheinländer bin


----------



## mike1992 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Soweit mir bekannt ist,hat der Robert gar kein CS gespielt, und auch keine Killerspiele, hat irgendwo mal n freund von dem gesagt.... naja keine ahnung....

Frontal21 ist sowieso lächerlich... für eine Klopperei werden Jugendliche bezahlt, und auch bei den Killerspielen, die 4 kleinen kidders ham bestimmt auch was dafür gekriegt.... alle schimpfen auf Counterstrike aber zeigen tun sie nur D++M3 oder sowas...
btw. Was macht die Frage "Was können wir Erwachsenen zumuten?" für einen Sinn? Sind die Kontrolleure nicht selber Erwachsen? Und ich wär dafür ein Politiker kriegt weniger Geld, sagen wir so wie ein Betreiber einer KFZ-Werktstatt.... nach mir die Sintflut passt da wie die Faust aufs Auge.... mit lebenslanger Rente und Vergünstigungen wär ich auch Politiker.... ein bisschen Nonsens faseln gegen Minderheiten, damit der Großteil der Wähler meint man würde etwas bedeutendes tun, kann ich auch.....


----------



## Egger (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Ich wünsche mir eine Chirurgie-Simulation, weil da das Blut und die Gedärme (bei Falscher Anwendung des Operationsbesteckes) nur so spritzen müssen (dem Realismus wegen). Mal was richtig provokatives damit die Politiker alle unter ihren Steinen hervorgekrochen kommen und anfangen vom mordlustigen Gamer zu sabbeln.

Wozu is Politik eigentlich gut?

Pro:
- keine Ahnung

Contra:
- sie labern von Dingen von denen sie nichts verstehen
- sie kümmern sich um unwichtige Dinge
- sie lassen die Wirtschaft zum erliegen kommen
- sie machen Versprechen die sie nicht halten
- sie "verdienen" viel zu viel Geld welches den Armen fehlt
- sie bringen keine Ordnung ins Chaos

Fazit:

Keine Regierungsform funktioniert. Und was Parteien angeht, wie soll man wählen ohne Auswahl. Ich wünschte bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl würde KEINER wählen gehen, bis es eine Partei gibt, die das richtige tut. Aber die wird es nie geben!

100% Pessimismus was Politik angeht!


----------



## CPM (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: News - Jugendschutz: Minister fordert Prävention gegen Killerspiele*

Ich bin 1958 geboren und in meiner Kindheit mußte ich im Fernsehen ständig Ballett schauen (es gab ja nur das Erste und das Zweite), ansonsten habe ich Robinson Crusoe und Karl May gelesen. Wir rannten in den Ruinen herum, oder in den Parks und spielten Cowboy und Indianer. 

Wurde ich dadurch nachhaltig beeinflußt? Ich sage nein! Ich renne nicht im Tütü durch die Straßen und belästige Passanten mit meinen ungefragten Ballettvorführungen, ich halte mir keinen "Schwarzen" und nenne ihn Freitag, auch male ich mir nicht das Gesicht an, stecke mir eine Feder ins Haar und schieße auf jeden, der eine Lederhose trägt.

Ansonsten soll dieser Minister seine Stammtischsprüche für sich behalten, er spricht über Dinge, die er nur vom Hören-Sagen weiß, damit disqualifiziert er sich selbst!

Gruß, Micha


----------

